# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  HSG

## silkica

Baš sam skupila hrabrost da ga napokon uradim,jer sam čula da jako boli...U petak idem na briseve da budem sigurna da nemam kakvu bakterijicu...A sad čujem da je i rizičan i opasan!Da je jako agresivan i da ostavlja ranice koje su potencijalni budući tumori!To su mi rekle žene koje su ga prošle i sada imaju raznorazne probleme!Moja se hrabrost rasplinila kao balončić od sapunice!
Molim vas da mi pomognete da je vratim!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## ZO

Nemoj tako crno, ja to nisam radila, ali sigurno nije ugodno. Misli samo na to u koju svrhu to radiš i da svi dijelimo tvoju bol. Samo hrabro. Mi smo žene puno jače nego što same mislimo

----------


## majica555

Silkice ja sam HSG radila prije sest mjeseci i uopce nemoj vjerovati takvim pricama, bol se osjeti ali to nije nista strasno ni neizdrzljivo a jako kratko traje, ja sam imala srece da su mi oba jajovoda prohodna i nikakve posljedice poslje toga nisam imala.
Sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## silkica

Hvala vam cure!Hrabrost mi se polako vraća!

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam bila na uzv HSG privatno, bilo je vrlo brzo i podnošljivo, mrvicu bolno i neugodno! Ali jako brzo gotovo!!! Iskreno, znam da me moja doktorica NIKAD ne bi na to poslala a kamoli sama radila da su doista istinite takve priče! Ne boj je, odi hrabro jer su ti ti nalazi potrebni, misli pozitivno, i ne boj se ako si u dobrim rukama...
Sretno!!  :Kiss:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Nemoj biti tako zabrinuta. Nemoguće da je to toliko opasno, a da nas šalju na takve pretrage. Ja sam HSG radila u 8.mjesecu prošle godine, bilo je bolno, ali ne i neizdrživo. Lijepo se pripremi da boli, da kratko traje i  - za čas je gotovo. SRETNO!  :Love:

----------


## Jolly

Ja idem sutra na HSG :/ 
Ne znam zašto uopće čitao ovakve topice, paralizirat ću se od straha.

----------


## wonderwoman

Cure, meni je neki dan i Dr. V potvrdio da je HSG zastario dijagnosticki postupak i da je punooooooo bolje uraditi lpsc. Jedino je to sto su nasi doktori navikli i sto im je to jednostavnije, ali pouzdanost HSG nalaza je samo oko 60%. Na njega niko ozbiljan jednostavno ne moze racunati. Zao mi je, ali ako imate vremena, razmislite jos malo....... djaba se izlagati torturi, kad je vrlo lako moguce da cete poslije ipak zavrsiti i na lpsc :/.

----------


## nikolicc

Ma ne znam zašto se uopće radi HSG.Ja sam ga radila u Sisku i bilo je grozno zbog toga što su me sa onim glupim kateterom ili šta ti već stave, vodili iz jedne zgrade u drugu.Ginekoliogija je u jednoj zgradi, pa me spuštali liftom dolje, pa onda van do druge zgrade, srećom bilo je ljeto, a šta da je bila zima ili da je kiša padala.Meni to baš nije bilo jako brzo cca pola sata.I HSG je bio u redu i svejedno sam morala ići na laparoskopiju prije inseminacije.Da sam to onda znala siguro bih izbjegla HSG.

----------


## wonderwoman

> Ma ne znam zašto se uopće radi HSG.Ja sam ga radila u Sisku i bilo je grozno zbog toga što su me sa onim glupim kateterom ili šta ti već stave, vodili iz jedne zgrade u drugu.Ginekoliogija je u jednoj zgradi, pa me spuštali liftom dolje, pa onda van do druge zgrade, srećom bilo je ljeto, a šta da je bila zima ili da je kiša padala.Meni to baš nije bilo jako brzo cca pola sata.I HSG je bio u redu i svejedno sam morala ići na laparoskopiju prije inseminacije.Da sam to onda znala siguro bih izbjegla HSG.


E upravo o tome ja pricam..... preporuka americkih ginekologa je da se ukoliko 6 mjsecei nakon urednog HSG nalaza ne dodje do T u svakom slucaju uradi lpsc.

----------


## nikol2

Evo još jedne koja je bila na HSG-u. nemaš se čega bojati bolno je ali izdržljivo. Ja sam jedna od onog dijela statistike kojoj je HSG pokazao lažan nalaz, da su jajovodi začepljeni, ali na Ipsc se pokazalo da je sve OK :D Također se pridružujem curama koje su rekle da sam znala nikad ne bi išla na HSG, jer sam se 2 mj morala nositi sa prelošim njegovim nalazom

----------


## coccinella

Evo jedne sa pozitivnim iskustvom HSG.
Radila sam ga kod privatnog ginekologa. Nije ugodno, ali je izdržljivo jer je sve skupa bilo gotovo za manje od pola sata. Boli samo ako je nešto zaštopano. Dakle, kod mene su oba jajovoda bila zaštopana, postupkom su uspjeli jedan osposobiti i dobili smo našu D.  :D

----------


## alec

silkica i ja imam dobra iskustva sa hsg. mene nije jako boljelo,ali to ti je individualno od žene do žene.
sretno  :Heart:  !

i da,znam dosta cura koje su poslije hsg-a zatrudnjele.

----------


## Helena111

kao što već jedno davno napisah, mene nije ništa boljelo, malo se osjeti ali ok, sretno, treba probati, možda je baš to ključ uspjeha, sretno

----------


## silkica

HSG je urađen!Oba jajovoda su prohodna i urednog izgleda!Bolilo je,ali je kratko trajalo i već je sve zaboravljeno!

----------


## alec

super silkica :D  :D ! evo vidiš da nije bilo strašno.

----------


## Jolly

> Ja idem sutra na HSG :/ 
> Ne znam zašto uopće čitao ovakve topice, paralizirat ću se od straha.


Evo da i ja podjelim svoja iskustva s HSG-a

Kad su ubrizgavali tekućinu nije ništa boljelo, ali kad su mi stavljali kateter mislila sam da ću se ispovraćati od bola, hvala Bogu sve je prohodno!

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam trebala na HSG, ali ipak su mi radili insuflaciju. Manje bolno, skoro ništa, manje neugodno, više kao škakljanje i jednostavnija pretraga.  :Saint:

----------


## speranza

Ako su ti jajovodi prohodni neće te ništa boljeti. Meni je desni teško prohodan i to mi je uzrokovalo takvu bol da sam skoro pala u nesvjest, srećom trajalo je samo par sekundi. Nakon HSG-a su me tjerali da ležim, a ja sam bila sasvim OK, unatoč tome što mi je to bilo traumatično iskustvo, i jedva sam čekala da odem na kavu...

----------


## silkica

Meni su jajovodi bili prohodni,pa me je opet bolilo.Ali,opet moram naglasiti,nije to bol koja se ne može izdržati i vjerovatno nije bol kao kad imaš začepljene jajovode...Boli,ali ništa što se ne može izdržati...I traje samo minuticu,pa koliko god da boli,mogu se stisnuti zubi tu jednu jedinu minuticu!Ništa se ne boj!

----------


## pirica

evo malo ovo podižem, naime i ja se spremam na hsg, nije me strah boli jer ja sam hrabra (moš mislit), ali ono što me zanima je gdi ste radile hsg u bolnici ili kod privatnika, koliko se u bolnici čeka na pregled i koliko kod privatnika košta i od bolnica u zg-u koju mi preporučate?

----------


## silkica

Ja sam radila u bolnici,ali u dogovoru sa svojom doktoricom...
Samo ti mogu reći da nemaš čega da se bojiš...

----------


## AnneM

HSG sam radila kod privatnika i nije ništa strašno ...
Mene je više bolilo poslije rame i rebro od onog kontrasta koji mi se izlio u trbušnu šupljinu ...
Ali sam zahvat nisam niti osjetila   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

dobila sam uputnicu za preglede i dogovor za hsg. koju mi bolnicu u zg preporučate i kojeg doktora

----------


## samara4

jel zna netko za kolko su gotovi nalazi hsg-a,i jel ću odmah znati jesu li dobri ili loši?

----------


## enya22

*samara4* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za HSG!   :Kiss: 
Nazalost, ne znam nista o tome, ali vjerujem da bi brzo trebala znati kakvo je stanje! Gdje radis HSG?

----------


## samara4

kod svoje gin.,ona radi i privatno. a ja isto mislim da bi odmah trebali znati jel dobro ili ne. vidjet ću sutra. ti lijepo odmaraj i pazi se  :Kiss:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Ja sam za stanje prohodnosti znala već nakon pola sata, čim se rtg snimak osušio dr mi ga je očitala. Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## silkica

> Ja sam za stanje prohodnosti znala već nakon pola sata, čim se rtg snimak osušio dr mi ga je očitala. Sretno!


I ja isto tako!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Samara 4, znat ćeš odmah, ja sam saznala dok sam još ležala na stolu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od   :Heart:   da budu super nalazi i da bude što bezbolnije

----------


## Brunda

Samara  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*Samara*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prođe što bezbolnije   :Heart:  

Iako, kad sam pričala s mojim docom o pretragama koje još nisam napravila i spomenula HSG i Hycosy on mi je rekao da su to zastarjele metode, nisu pouzdane i da je meni još jedino preostalo napraviti laparoskopiju, ali prvo ćemo pokušati sa AIHom, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## a72

Drage cure pozdrav,ne znate me , nova sam!
Htjela bih samo pruziti podrsku curama koje se spremaju na hsg. Ja sam poslije tri godine pokusavanja ostala trudna upravo par dana nakon hsg.Pa vi sad vidite...nije bilo bolno , bar je takvo moje iskustvo.
Posto sad ,nakon par godina opet imam problem sa zacecem,ponovo sam uradila hsg(i nalaz je bio cak bolji nego prvi), ali ovaj put nije pomoglo, i sad cu na lpsc. Odluka je ipak vasa,ali one koje bi na hsg neka se ne plase,u odnosu na porodjaj to je mrvica, a opet mi bi svaka da podnesemo bol porodjaja i da imamo svoje bebice!!! Srecno !!! :D

----------


## silkica

Ja te dane posle hsg-a nisam ni pomišljala na sex!

----------


## Angelina Bell

Sretno svima koje idu ili će ići na HSG.
Bila sam i bio je užasno bolan, jajovodi su mi bili jako začepljeni. Ali napravila sam i laparoskopiju, koja je daleko manje bolna, a puno, puno efikasnija. (Čitaj potpis!)
Moglo bi se desiti da vam HSG-om ustanove da su jajovodi prohodni, vi se nadate, a uspjeh izostaje, jer pravi problem u jajnicima..... :/ 

Ja sam definitivno za laparo!

----------


## Angelina Bell

Sretno svima koje idu ili će ići na HSG.
Bila sam i bio je užasno bolan, jajovodi su mi bili jako začepljeni. Ali napravila sam i laparoskopiju, koja je daleko manje bolna, a puno, puno efikasnija. (Čitaj potpis!)
Moglo bi se desiti da vam HSG-om ustanove da su jajovodi prohodni, vi se nadate, a uspjeh izostaje, jer pravi problem u jajnicima..... :/ 

Ja sam definitivno za laparo!

----------


## samara4

cure,kak sam i napisala na odbrojavanju,hsg u srijedu je prošao dobro, jajovodi prohodni i nije me bolilo,samo malo neugodno. Dan poslije nisam osjetila ništa, a danas, dva dana poslije krvarim ko na 4.,5. dan M,jel to normalno i jel nekoj od vas to tak bilo?

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ja sam već to lagano i zaboravila  :Embarassed:  , ali mislim da sam 2 ili 3 dana malo krvarila. Više kao neki roskasti iscjedak.
Ali to je sve ok, nemaj straha.
Piješ li antibiotike?

----------


## samara4

da pijem ceporex.inače je sve ok nije me bolilo ništa ni isti dan više. Čak smo drugu večer   :Preskace uze:  . Ma dobro valjda je to malo krvi normalno.

----------


## skandy

> evo malo ovo podižem, naime i ja se spremam na hsg, nije me strah boli jer ja sam hrabra (moš mislit), ali ono što me zanima je gdi ste radile hsg u bolnici ili kod privatnika, koliko se u bolnici čeka na pregled i koliko kod privatnika košta i od bolnica u zg-u koju mi preporučate?


.  u jednoj privatnoj klinici u zg. hsg košta 1300n.ali ga trenutno ne rade jer nemaju potrebnog instrumenta.Mislim da se u zg. ne čeka dugo kao npr.kod nas u rijeci .tu je aparat pokvaren već preko 4 mj.ja sam hsg napravila u ogulinu.samo pripremanje za taj postupak bio je bolan,ali ništa naspram kad ti rade hsg.mene ne da je bolilo nego je peklo,i ta minutica trajala je predugo.nakon toga kao da nije ništa bilo.kažu ako boli da ni nalaz neće biti uredan.kod mene je sve o.k.nadam se da neću morati na taj drugi zahvat.I na kraju moram pohvaliti osoblje u opčoj bolnici ogulin  na odjelu ginekologije.Neznam kojim rječima da im zahvalim na toplini i ljubaznosti kojom su me zasipali.Hvala glavnoj sestri odjela,sestri Neviji i jednoj teti čistačici!

----------


## nellyxy

eto ne znam gdje da pitam ali sljedeci tjedan idem na hsg. zna li netko sto tocno mora pisati na uputnici? naime promjenila sam soc. gin. jer stari nije htio dati uputnice, ali novi bi ih dao sve ali ne zna sto treba tocno pisati, pa ako se sjecate bilo bi super.
Thanks

----------


## bubi_100

Ne znam Nellyxy sto treba pisati na uputnici...da li uputnicu moze dati i dr opce prakse?

----------


## Bergamot

Treba pisati HSG, a uputnicu ne moze dati doktor opce prakse vec samo ginekolog

----------


## bubi_100

Hvala Bergamot   :Smile:

----------


## nellyxy

shvatila sam da treba pisati hsg, ali ne znam jel treba napisati dijagnosticka pretraga ili bolnicko ljecenje ili ambulantno ljecenje ili nesto deseto???

----------


## pirica

*nellyxy* ja stvarno ne znam što treba pisat na uputnici, a kada ideš na hsg (mislim na datum) jer i ja idem idući tj. ali ja idem privatno
kako si ti inaće???

----------


## nellyxy

sad sam dobro, ali mogu vam rec da je bilo gadno... tri kiretaze, losi nalazi...ali sve sam ih zaj...la "promijenih prezime"(mala se udala).
Na hsg idem u utorak ili srijedu na merkur.
eto pusice svima

----------


## nellyxy

evo prosla i to, bolilo ko sam vrag, rezultat nikakav ali to je bilo i ocekivano. nisu mi radili briseve, vec samo nativni prije toga koji je bio u redu. Osjecam se jadno jer koliko god sam ocekivala los nalaz neka nada je tinjala, eto toliko od mene. pusa

----------


## pirica

*nellxy*  :Taps:  

moj nalaz jo ok

----------


## niccoleta

*nellyxy* baš mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## stelerina

*nelly*  :Kiss:  hebemu  misa   :Sad:  


i ja se pridruzujem HSG-ovkama   :Grin:  

mozete mi reci, curke koje su isle privatno gdje su kupovale kontrast?
mislim da cu u Viliju to kod Radončića obaviti ...

----------


## pirica

ja ga nisam kupovala, sve je bilo kod njih i uključeno u cijenu

----------


## bubi_100

kontrasta navodno ima za kupiti u ljekarni na Dolcu...ali je oko 600kn..

da li je neka cura trazila i u nekoj drugoj ljekarni ili u Sloveniji ili Austriji?

----------


## stelerina

Na dolcu kosta 580,00kn sad sam zvala, a pitala sam i seku da pita kolko to kod njih (njemacka) kosta i cijena je isto tu negdje 75 EUR-a tak da cu ga uzeti na dolcu...

----------


## bubi_100

stelerina...zasto si se odlucila na UZV HSG, a ne za RTG HSG...dr. ti je preporucio?

ja isto trebam na HSG, pa razmisljam da li na UZV ili RTG...nekako razmisljam buduci da ni RTG ni UZV nisu 100% tocni, mozda je boje ici na UZV..ipak je manje stetno...ili?

----------


## stelerina

Jos uvijek se nisam za nista odlucila, jer ujutro (dok sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Radončića) nisam ni znala da postoji ULTZV HSG...
I jos uvijek sama sa sobom nisam na cisto dal da to radim u Viliju (1800kn) ili da odem na sv. Duh kod Baumana.
U ponedeljak sam kod baumana na konzultacijama pa cu vidjeti... A onda tek iduci ciklus na HSG... :/
Stalno se premisljam gdje da idem, bojim se da me na sv. duhu ko i neke ostale curke sto su radile HSG ne bi pregledavalo joj 10 specijalizanata, onda radje platim u viliju i gotovo!
A sto se tice doktora mislim da su podjednako dobri   :Smile:

----------


## bubi_100

da, RTG HSG je navodno tocnije...ali opet ni on nije 100% tocan kao laparo...

ah, ni sama ne znam...ima li koja curka savjet RTG ili UZV HSG?

inace razmisljam da idem privatno...manje je cekanja...a, novceke cu i tako potrositi na neku glupost...  :Smile:  

sto su ti rekli na Dolcu za kontras imaju li ga na lageru ili se treba cekati?

----------


## Suncem.m.

nellyxy,   :Love:  baš mi je žao što su loši rezultati.
Ali vjeruj mi draga, par dana dok se malo oporaviš od loših vjesti i bit ćeš ko nova za daljnju borbu.
Sve je danas rješivo.
A konzultiraj se s doktorom kako bi bilo da ih pomoću laparo probaju odčepit.
Ako nisu velika začepljenja to bi ti bilo idealno rješenje.
samo polako. Mora biti kišnih dana, ali sunce uvik izađe, viruj mi   :Wink:  

A što se tiče uzv ili rtg, ja ću savjetovat vas ono šta su savjetovali mene. A to je RTG.
Prije nego što sam ja išla radit jako sam puno čitala i definitivno je RTG pouzdaniji.

----------


## Shanti

> Stalno se premisljam gdje da idem, bojim se da me na sv. duhu ko i neke ostale curke sto su radile HSG ne bi pregledavalo joj 10 specijalizanata, onda radje platim u viliju i gotovo!
> A sto se tice doktora mislim da su podjednako dobri


*Stelač*  :Kiss:  , ja ću ići privatno, radi ga u jednoj poliklinici doktor iz Petrove a cijena je 1.650. Naručuje se 1.dc, a vole ga raditi zadnji dan M, dok ima spottinga (tako mi je rečeno).
Ako odem prije tebe, javit ću ti dojmove.   :Love:

----------


## silkica

> Mora biti kišnih dana, ali sunce uvik izađe, viruj mi   .


Kako si to lijepo rekla!




> A što se tiče uzv ili rtg, ja ću savjetovat vas ono šta su savjetovali mene. A to je RTG.
> Prije nego što sam ja išla radit jako sam puno čitala i definitivno je RTG pouzdaniji.


U liječničkim krugovima-nema dileme.Tako su i mene savjetovali.RTG.

----------


## Zozo

Bolji je rtg hsg,a doza zračenja je zanemarivo mala. Što se tiče boli jednako je, možda je čak neugodniji uzv hsg. Ja sa učinila rtg hsg na sv. Duhu. Stvarno su svi bili krasni

----------


## Zozo

btw na uzv hsg-u se pregladava samo jedan jajovod

----------


## Suncem.m.

> btw na uzv hsg-u se pregladava samo jedan jajovod


 :shock:  e ovo me šokiralo.
Jesi sigurna u to? Pa koja je onda svrha  :?

----------


## coccinella

> btw na uzv hsg-u se pregladava samo jedan jajovod


Ne znam otkud ova informacija, ali ja sam radila UZV HSG i ubrizgavali su mi tekućinu i sigurna sam da su mi radili na oba jajovoda. Lijevi mi je ostao neprohodan, a desni su uspjeli osposobiti. 
Btw. ja sam to radila privatno, ne u Zg, a cijena je trostruko manja od ove o kojoj vi pričate. 
Ne ulazim u to koja je metoda pouzdanija, ali meni se ova pokazala dovoljno dobra da se trudnoća ostvari.   :Smile:  
Sretno svima!   :Heart:

----------


## Zozo

Stvar je u tome da uzv sonda može prilikom uštrcavanja pratiti jedan jajovod , stvar je tehničke prirode. za drugi jajovod bi bilo potrebno opet uštrcati kontrast, a mislim da to ne čine

----------


## Shanti

[quote="coccinella"]


> Ne ulazim u to koja je metoda pouzdanija, ali meni se ova pokazala dovoljno dobra da se trudnoća ostvari.   
> Sretno svima!


Ovo je najbitnije...  :Love:   :D 

Međutim, niti u Petrovoj a niti moj ginić nisu ni spominjali UZV-varijantu, žele isključivo RTG. Da nema foruma i neta ne bih ni znala da se HSG i s UZV može raditi. Blaženi net koji nas izvlači iz mraka neznanja.  :Grin:  

Koje su *prednosti* UZV-a, ako se zna da je RTG točniji? Zračenje ne bi trebalo biti, kad me svi uvjeravaju da s obzirom na to da će mi ga raditi odmah nakon M ta količina zračenja neće smetati ni za pokušavanje u tom istom ciklusu.
(naravno da ću napraviti RTG jer traže njega, ali me zanima, teoretski..)

----------


## AnneM

Ja sam radila UZV HSG prije 3 godine i nikakvog rezultata nema , iako su mi jajovodi prohodni " , tak da svedno moram na LPSC 
HSG su mi radili sa tekućinom i kontrastom i nije bilo uopće bolno , osim bolova u ramenima ...vjerovatno od kontrasta koji mi se izlio iz jajovoda u trbušnu šupljinu ... 
Tako da napravile vi HSG i nalaz bude uredan može vam se desiti da svedno završite na LPSC jer nekad kontrast i tekućina koji se daju pod tlakom jednostavno prođe pored priraslica i da lažno pozitivan rezultat !

Osim toga u ako i nađu nešto što smatraju da smeta trudnoći , oni to odmah mogu ukloniti ili očistiti ...

----------


## Shanti

AnneM, meni su tijekom laparotomije prije godinu i pol provjerili i jajovode i jajnike i bilo je sve OK. Docent koji me je operirao sad traži HSG, kaže za svaki slučaj, tako da ću ga napraviti, a ako će htjeti lpsc, ići ću na nju. 

Je li nekome uspjelo odbiti HSG i inzistirati da odmah ide na lpsc?

----------


## AnneM

> btw na uzv hsg-u se pregladava samo jedan jajovod


Prvi put čujem za ovo , ja sam radila taj UZV HSG ili HYCOSY i liječnik mi je puštao tekućinu u oba jajovoda , kasnije i kontrast ..imam UZV slike gdje se vidi prolaz kontrasta 
U šupljinu maternice vam stave kateter sa balončićem .
Balončić napune sa 30 ml fiziološke otopine  i protiskaju vam pod tlakom fiziološku kroz jajovode .
Kasnije u taj baločnić stavljaju Ehovist 200 ili kontrast koji  puštaju još jednom kroz jajovode .
Kako kontrast izlazi kroz jajovode , trbušna  šupljina i jajovodi se na UZV oboje u bijelo
Poslije zahvata dobijete sličice gdje se to vidi ..
No međutim navodim da je sve to zastarjela metoda i da vam može dati lažan rezultat , pa da vam prođe godina ili dvije kao meni i svedno završite na LPSC 
A bez lpsc u nekim bolnicama vam ne daju u daljni postupak AIH ili IVF !

----------


## AnneM

> AnneM, meni su tijekom laparotomije prije godinu i pol provjerili i jajovode i jajnike i bilo je sve OK. Docent koji me je operirao sad traži HSG, kaže za svaki slučaj, tako da ću ga napraviti, a ako će htjeti lpsc, ići ću na nju. 
> 
> Je li nekome uspjelo odbiti HSG i inzistirati da odmah ide na lpsc?


Kod mene obrnuto   :Grin:  

Ja htjela odbiti LPSC jer sam imala uredan HSG pa sam mi dok reko ili LPSC ili nemogu u daljni postupak

----------


## Shanti

> Kod mene obrnuto   
> 
> Ja htjela odbiti LPSC jer sam imala uredan HSG pa sam mi dok reko ili LPSC ili nemogu u daljni postupak


Ja ću štreberski raditi sve što traže...   :Grin:  
Ništa ne odbijam, pa makar se (daj Bože) pokazalo i nepotrebnim i makar morala plaćati iz svoga džepa jer preko zdravstvenog zezaju ili bih morala čekati za moj ukus puno predugo. Samo neka se kreće...   :Love:

----------


## coccinella

> Stvar je u tome da uzv sonda može prilikom uštrcavanja pratiti jedan jajovod , stvar je tehničke prirode. za drugi jajovod bi bilo potrebno opet uštrcati kontrast, a mislim da to ne čine


Mislim da su cure već odgovorile, ali evo i mog iskustva: dok je sestra uštrcavala tekućinu u kateter, dr je pratio stanje na uzv.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> A bez lpsc u nekim bolnicama vam ne daju u daljni postupak AIH ili IVF !


AIH znaju odbiti bez laparaskopije, ali za IVF nije potrebna laparo. Jedino ako se sumnja na endometriozu ili neke druge probleme.
Za IVF su jajovodi totalno nebitni   :Wink:

----------


## pujica

> AnneM prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A bez lpsc u nekim bolnicama vam ne daju u daljni postupak AIH ili IVF !
> 
> 
> AIH znaju odbiti bez laparaskopije, ali za IVF nije potrebna laparo. Jedino ako se sumnja na endometriozu ili neke druge probleme.
> Za IVF su jajovodi totalno nebitni


sve ovisi zbog cega se ide na aih ili ivf - mi naprimjer idemo zbog loseg spermiograma i to odmah na ivf tako da od mene ne traze ni hsg ni laparo

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I nama je radi lošeg spermiograma predložen odmah IVF ...ali zašto ne probati AIH?????....koliko mi se čini da na VV-u u većini slučajeva ipak naprave AIH za početak.....bar ću ja to tražiti, ako uspijem iskamčiti   :Rolling Eyes:  ....

----------


## bubi_100

slazem se...mi bi isto prvo probali AIH...naravno ako je to moguce..a kod nas je izgleda moguce   :Smile:  

sto se tice HSG/laparo... ja bi ipak korak po korak....laparo je ipak veci sok za organizam, pa mislim da  je zato doktori ne preporucuju u startu. Ako su svi drugi nalazi (brisveni, krv) OK ne treba forsirati...

da li je nakon HSG (u tom ciklusu) bolje pokusati prirodno ili odmah ici na AIH?

zaista bi zahvalila svim curam...fantasticne ste...bez vas bi sve mi nove bile izgubljene!

----------


## pujica

> I nama je radi lošeg spermiograma predložen odmah IVF ...ali zašto ne probati AIH?????....koliko mi se ?ini da na VV-u u ve?ini slu?ajeva ipak naprave AIH za po?etak.....bar ?u ja to tražiti, ako uspijem iskam?iti   ....


a gle, i ja sam isto pitala zasto ne prvo AIH pa mi je doktor rekao da nema sanse s ovakvim nalazom spermiograma i da je to gubljenje vremena bezveze, tako da ne treba inzistirati na tome ukoliko je spermiogram stvarno los

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sad mi po?injemo kuru za pliva?e...ima da polude...i da nam uspije prirodnjak....*ne da mo se mi*...ako ne...natjetam ja metlom doca....

----------


## niccoleta

ej nikako da pitam, ali da li se taj postupak obavi u recimo 1h i onda ideš kući ili ležiš u bolnici?
jel HSG utvrđivanje prohodnosti jajovoda
a laparo propuhivanje.... nije mi to baš jasno... ja sam to tako odnekud shvatila?

----------


## silkica

Ja sam ležala možda 1 sat.
HSG-om se utvrđuje prohodnost jajovoda puštanjem kontrasne tečnosti pod pritiskom.

----------


## gejsha

i hsg i lapro su za utvrdjivanje prohodnosti samo sto hsg nije bash 100% siguran moze ti reci da su uredni a nisu  :/  a s lapro je sigurno stim ako jesu začepljeni odmah to i "propusu"  lapr. lezish 3 dana u bolnici 1 dan pripreme 2 dan opr. 3 dan doma   :Wink:

----------


## niccoleta

e hvala vam.....
šta rade taj HSG ako nije sigurano, to ko da su smislili samo da nas muče, bezveze

----------


## bubi_100

kako je meni objasnjeno...HSG se radi kada su svi pokazatelji da bi jajovodi pacijentice trebali biti manje vise biti OK...Laparo trazi punu anesteziju i dr. ne zele pacijente izlagati nepotrebnim naporima ako nije neophodno, takoder tu postoji vise sanse za kompikacijama...a, to nitko ne zeli..  :Smile:

----------


## niccoleta

ja ću ujutro na HSG, ne moram ni napominjati kako me strah
jedino me drži ono da dosta njih ostane T nakon toga... ali ja mislim da je kod mene tanak endometrij... na 10dc bio je 3mm....
evo, javim kad prođe

----------


## ZO

> ja ću ujutro na HSG, ne moram ni napominjati kako me strah
> jedino me drži ono da dosta njih ostane T nakon toga... ali ja mislim da je kod mene tanak endometrij... na 10dc bio je 3mm....
> evo, javim kad prođe


sretno   :Heart:

----------


## bubi_100

Sretno Niccoleta...nemoj se brinuti...ja sam bila nedavno...nije tako strasno...zabolilo me je kao da mi je 1dc (ako imas bolne M. znas kako je to)...nije ugodno, ali nije ni tako strasno...jos jedno 2 sata nakon HSG sam osjecala bol, a onda je proslo...i bila sam ko nova..  :Smile:

----------


## niccoleta

hvala svima
na kraju će se to raditi krajem 7.mj. sad ne mogu nikako.... hebiga

----------


## nabla

Ja sam juce odradila (privatno) HSG u opstoj anesteziji. Dva sata nakon toga uhvatila me groznica (bilo mi je hladno i pored 30 C koliko je bilo u stanu). A onda par sati nakon toga temperatura 39,8 C. Danas se temperatura kretala od 37,2 do 38 (hvala bogu, u ovom trenutku je nemam). Da li je naka od vas imala takvo iskustvo ili bar cula za tako nesto. Inace posle odradjenog HSG dobila sam preventivno da pijem antibiotike sto se pokazalo kao neophodno. 
Ne znam  da li je ovo kod mene reakcija na anesteziju ili reakcija na "maltretman" posto je doktor namestao matericu koja je bila malo pomerena. :?

----------


## Shanti

Nabla, jesi li sigurna da si radila HSG (rentgen ili uzv)?  :? 

Nisam još čula da se radi pod općom anestezijom i da se tijekom tog snimanja radi i zahvat namještanja maternice... malo sam zbunjena.

----------


## nabla

Da, radila sam HSG (rentgenski). Doktor mi je objasnjavao posle na slikama sta je radio- vidi se tacno instrument na ulazu u matericu i ako sam ga ja dobro razumela kaze da ju je malo povukao da bi ju vratio na mesto. :? 
Kod nas se u drzavnim bolnicama ne radi pod anestezijom, eventualno negde s lokalnom, a privatno se radi u opstoj a. (kosta oko 150 EUR) Inace, sve skupa je trajalo nekih 20-tak minuta.

----------


## AnneM

> Ja sam juce odradila (privatno) HSG u opstoj anesteziji. Dva sata nakon toga uhvatila me groznica (bilo mi je hladno i pored 30 C koliko je bilo u stanu). A onda par sati nakon toga temperatura 39,8 C. Danas se temperatura kretala od 37,2 do 38 (hvala bogu, u ovom trenutku je nemam). Da li je naka od vas imala takvo iskustvo ili bar cula za tako nesto. Inace posle odradjenog HSG dobila sam preventivno da pijem antibiotike sto se pokazalo kao neophodno. 
> Ne znam  da li je ovo kod mene reakcija na anesteziju ili reakcija na "maltretman" posto je doktor namestao matericu koja je bila malo pomerena. :?


*Nabla* i  ja sam imala temperaturu poslije HSG , ali ultrazvučnog .
To ti je normalna reakcija na zahvat , ali može biti i od kontrasta koji ti je pušten pod pritiskom u jajovode.
Kad kontrast prođe kroz jajovode , on se izlije u trbušnu šupljinu pa zna izazvati bolove , temperaturu itd 
Mene su užasno boljela ramena i rebra poslije zahvata i to par dana .
Uzimaj obavezno antibiotike koje ti je liječnik prepisao i nešto protiv bolova i za skidanje temperature .
Odmaraj jedno dan dva zbog burnije reakcije na zahvat , a onda polako ...
U vezi " tretmana s maternicom" , vjerovatno imaš maternicu u RVF1 ili zabačenu prema straga " leđima"  pa ti ju je liječnik istrumentom koji si vidjela na slikama ispravljao da može postaviti kateter s balončićem u šupljinu maternice .
Iz tog balončića se pušta fiziološka otopina i sam kontrast ...

Meni je na zadnjoj inseminaciji  zbog izrazito zabačene maternice liječnik 
morao ispravljati maternicu da uopće može gurnuti kateter ..dobro da si to prespavala , meni je to rađeno bez ikakve anestezije pa me užasno boljelo  :/

----------


## Majja

Drage moje ja bih u četvrtak trebala na HSG,užasno me strah.Radila sam briseve ,papa i sad trebam kompletnu krvnu sliku,vaginalete 6 dana  i sumamed 500mg 3 dana prije hsg popit.

----------


## nabla

AnneM, hvala ti na objasnjenju. Temperatura me drmala dva dana, sad sam OK. Bolove posle HSG-a za divno cudo nisam imala.
Majjo, nemas razloga da se plasis. Ja sam cak bila sklona da HSG radim "na zivo" jer sam se plasila anestezije. Koliko sam cula, bolovi su kod vecine kao menstrualni, a i to brzo prodje. A temperatura se retko desava (npr. moj doktor nije imao pacijentice koje su tako odreagovale). I ta temperatura nije nesto strasno- ja sam se vise uplasila od nepoznatog  jer prethodno nisam procitala da neko moze tako da odreaguje.
Na HSG gledaj kao na jedan korak blize cilju
Drzim fige!

----------


## Shanti

Nekako sam sve manje kul u vezi HSG-a, što je bliže taj dan. I već se, barem teoretski, pripremam.  :Grin:  

Cure, molim praktične savjete:

a) što uzeti sa sobom (neću biti hospitalizirana tj. doći ću, obaviti razgovor, pregled i nakon njega moći ići uz pratnju i organizirani prijevoz doma) - uložak (može biti uobičajeni?); trebam li još nešto? 

b) koju tabletu preporučujete _unaprijed_ popiti protiv bolova; Voltareni i slični lijekovi su isključeni jer ih moj probavni trakt ne podnosi; bi li koristio Analgin ili da si kupim Spazmex forte ili nešto treće?

c) ne pada mi ništa na pamet, ali možda se vi nečega sjetite.   :Wink:  

Puno hvala!   :Kiss:  [/i]

----------


## pirica

Uložak obavezno ponesi, a ja nisam popila ništa jer sam dobila laganu anesteziju, ali mislim da je Voltaren uredu, sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

*Pirica*, hvala   :Love:  

Međutim, problem je u tome što anesteziju ne daju, a Voltaren totalno ne podnosim (rasturi mi cijeli probavni trakt, temeljito, brzo i efikasno)...  :/

----------


## pirica

Pa onda popij nešto što inaće piješ za bolove, mislim da bi ti to trebalo bit ok

----------


## Shanti

> Pa onda popij nešto što inaće piješ za bolove, mislim da bi ti to trebalo bit ok


Od kako sam "_trudna_", tj. već okruglo godinu i dva dana   :Laughing:  , ne pijem gotovo ništa... Mislim da sam popila tijekom svih tih mjeseci sve skupa dva Lupoceta i to kad su me kralježnica i glavobolja baš rasturale.

Valjda spasmex ne bi smetao tom pregledu  :? , nekako mi previše sve to skupa "opustio", jer njega sam nekada u svojim normalnim tj. bolnim ciklusima koristila za jezive menstrualne bolove prvih sati.

----------


## pirica

pa onda popij spasmex, kad sam se ja naručivala za hsg rekli mi netko obavezno mora doći s vama, ako vam bude loše da vas odvede kući, a nakon pregleda mi je to sve bilo tako smješno da smo MM i ja otišli na pivu. nemoj se bojati stvarno ne boli jako, meni je više "smetalo" stavljanje katetera nego puštanje kontrasta u jajovode.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> pa onda popij spasmex, kad sam se ja naručivala za hsg rekli mi netko obavezno mora doći s vama, ako vam bude loše da vas odvede kući, a nakon pregleda mi je to sve bilo tako smješno da smo MM i ja otišli na pivu. nemoj se bojati stvarno ne boli jako, meni je više "smetalo" stavljanje katetera nego puštanje kontrasta u jajovode.


Lipa moja tebi su tubice bile prohodne i lako ti je bilo ić na pivicu   :Grin:  .
Ja se baš ne žalim da mi je bilo urnebesno bolno, ali bolilo je.
Sestra me morala pridržavat da dođem do ordinacije i nije mi baš jednostavno bilo doć do kuće.
Da MM nije bio samnom neznam kako bi.
Ali već za par sati sam bila dobro, a za dva dana ko da nikad ništa nije bilo. :D 
Shanti sretno  :D 
( i da li si voltaren ikada primala u inekcijama, jer taj se daje za hsg (barem sam ja taj dobila) i on ti ne bi trebao smetati)

I svim curama koje čeka hsg želim bezbolan postupak i prohodne jajovode   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Jesam draga, jedino u injekcijama ga toleriram. Ali to bih onda trebala dobiti od svoje liječnice, a onda radi u doba kad bih već trebala biti gotova.

Od ovih, iako ću masno plaćati, neću dobiti ništa protiv bolova...  :/

----------


## enya22

*Shanti* draga, iako ne znam nista o HSG-u (meni su prohodnost provjerili laparoskopijom), evo savjet za analgetik... ni ja ne uzimam nista jace od Lekadola, pa mozda da popijes 2 Lekadola ili neki drugi paracetamol?
Sretno!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Majja

Ja sam danas bila na rtg-HSGprivatno,bilo malo bolno kad su mi stavljali kateter,i kad su mi nešto ubrizgavali imalac sam osjećaj da će mi puknit maternica ali ta bol je relativno kratko trajala.Dobila sam slike i doktor kaže da su nalazi o.k

----------


## Suncem.m.

Majja  :D  bravo za nalaze.

Shanti - jesi ti sigurna da ti doktor koji će ti obavljati HSG neće dati voltaren  inekciju :/ 
Znam da u bolnici ne daju, ali privatno   :shock: .
Ja sam dobila jednu finu bockicu u guzu.
Posli sam se smijala jer me najviše bolilo dupe od inekcije (protiv bolova)  :Laughing:

----------


## Shanti

*Sunce.n.*, hej, mila...   :Kiss:  

Ma, neće, kad je sestra rekla da ako želim mogu uzeti nešto protiv bolova.  :/ 

*Enyice*...   :Kiss:  

*Majja*, super za nalaze! Sad se bacite u akciju... :D 

Ja ću ovaj HSG možda ispucati u prazno, ako već povećava šanse (kako sam pročitala na forumu a i rek'o mi moj ginić) a opet ne bude O. Ma ima da izovuliram, pa kud puklo da puklo.   :Mad:   :Grin:

----------


## Majja

Shanti-ja sam dobila voltaren inekciju u guzu

----------


## silkica

Ja sam popila normabel.

----------


## niccoleta

ja bih mogla krknit dva valerala, od jednog mi zadnji put (dok sam čekala dogovor za to) srce samo što nije iskočilo.... inače sam trtaroš, a ovo ću riješavat (nadam se) ili se nendam (ako bebolina dođe) do kraja idućeg mjeseca, mrzim kad mi nešto visi nad glavom

*shanti* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe ok!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Shanti   :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Cure drage, hvala svima!   :Love:  
*niccoleta i Sunce.n.*  :Kiss:   :Love:  

Bolje da sad unaprijed razmišljam samo o tome hoće li me ili neće boljeti, nego hoće li ili neće biti dobri rezultati...   :Wink:  O tome ne smijem ni razmišljati... unatrag dva mjeseca trbuh mi je nekako čudno napet i velik pa mi se već svašta vrti po glavi...   :Embarassed:

----------


## jaspis

shanti, ja sam išla u Merkur na HSG i 1 sat ranije, po preporuci dr sam popila voltaren rapid. sam postupak nije ugodan ali se da preživjeti. Kasnije, cca 2-3 sata kasnije počne boliti, ali si onda opet mrkni tbl. Sutra si ko nova. Barem je meni tako bilo!!
Sretno!! :D 
Sve je to ništa ako nakon toga slijedi mali   :Saint:

----------


## Shanti

Hvala svima na vibricama... vjerojatno će uvertira biti samo Lupoceti, pa kako bude, bit će.  8) 
Voltaren bi bio najbolji izbor, ali kad znam kakve posljedice od njega imam, neću o njemu ni razmišljati (uzrokuje mi gore bolove od onih koje on eliminira   :Grin:  ).

 :Kiss:

----------


## snježana

Cure, ja u utorak 10.7. idem na UZV HSG u polikliniku Vili. Rekli su mi da košta 1.200 kn, može i na 2 rate na čekove. 

Pokušavala sam se naručiti na Merkuru, ali dr. koja to radi ima nekih obiteljskih problema, pa onda ide na godišnji i nikako da se naručim. Za Merkur su tražili da kupim kontrast u apoteci na Dolcu.

Nije da mi se baš ide, ali...., da si kasnije ne predbacujem da nisam poduzela sve što sam trebala.
Uredno pratim što pišete o tom pregledu i vidim da ima različitih iskustava, pa ću vam ja javiti i moje.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

snježana, želim ti od srca bezbolno i pozitivno iskustvo i da ti što prije krene   :Wink:

----------


## snježana

Drage moje, evo izvještaja mog uzv hsg, danas sam ga obavila u poliklinici vili.

Citiram: "obostrano, nema vidljivih dokaza o prohodnosti niti jednog jajovoda....., prema nalazu, najvjerovatnije se radi o intersticijskom bloku, obzirom na dob (za 3 mj. navršit ću 38 g.) i nalaz, javiti se za ivf"  :Crying or Very sad:  
Dakle, ipak se moram preseliti k curama na potpomognutu oplodnju....

Na taj pregled otišla sam više onako "usput", dok ne zatrudnim, jer bila sam ja trudna prije 2,5 g, ali nije kod bebe bilo otkucaja srca pa su mi u Petrovoj radili kiretažu i tamo izgleda oštetili ulaze u jajovode   :Mad:   (tako kaže dr. koji mi je danas radio pretragu).

Pregled mi je bio prilično bolan, ali da se izdržati, i nakon cca 1/2 sata polako bol popusti.

Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam.  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*snježana*  :Taps:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Snježana jako  mi je krivo zbog nalaza  :Sad:  . Vjerujem da ti je bilo jako teško čuti tako nešto  :Love:  . 
Ali jako je dobro u svemu ovome što si ipak taj "usput" pregled obavila i sad znaš da ti nije za gubiti vrijeme.
Odmah se fino baci u akciju i neka ti već prvi IVF urodi uspjehom   :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

:Love:  
Drzi se draga znam da je sada tesko, ali nije kraj svijeta i josh uvijek imash sanse za malenog   :Saint:   dokle god postoji i 1% šanse netreba se prestati nadati i pokusavati .. mnogo je cura s 1 ivf ostalo T.   :Love:

----------


## snježana

Hvala cure, baš ste drage.
 :Kiss:  

Sad ću malo više boraviti na pdf-u potpomognuta oplodnja (moram sad saznati kaj me sve čeka), ali nadam se da ću vrlo brzo ponovno biti s vama.

----------


## strangerica

Drage moje samo sam htjela reci da mi je ovaj pdf malo olaksao situaciju, juce mi je dr rekla da ce mi iduci ciklus raditi hsg pa sam ovdje pronasla puno korisnih informacija.
hvala vam ....

----------


## Jill

strangerica, srećno! kad sam ja radila uzv hsg, mene baš ništa nije bolelo, ali dr mi je rekla da su mi oba neprohodna, pa možda je zato i bilo bezbolno   :Laughing:  
javi rezultate...

----------


## Jill

zaboravila sam završiti misao... zapravo, tek sam kasnije na rodi saznala da to može malo i boleti, ali i milion drugih saveta: da li je bolji uzv, rtg hsg...itd.

----------


## strangerica

javicu se svakako, trebala bih raditi oko 7.1 pa vidjet cemo. I da, dr mi je rekla da ce raditi taj uzv hsh.

----------


## bak

nisam citala sta su druge cure napisale, ali friska sam sa hsg, radila prije dva tjedna i - prezivjela! da je ugodno, nije (meni sama pomisao da ce me netko opet pregledavati i cackati mi je postala neugodna...) ali kratko traje. najprije ti stave kateter, to malo zpece, a kada ulijevaju tekucinu u maternicu osjecaj je kao da ce eksplodirati, ali traje kratko i poslije odmaras. 
i sve zaboravis kada ti kazu dobre nalaze, a takve zelim i tebi, i da sto prije dodjes do svog   :Saint:

----------


## Naomi

Bok cure,

I ja sam radila HSG prije jedno mjesec dana (u inozemstvu). Meni su jos dali da popijem kuru antibiotika vecer prije i 600 miligrama ibuprofena sat vremena prije. Da je boljelo, boljelo je, ali sva sreca ne traje dugo i sama bol traje mozda 30-40 sekundi, za vrijeme samog ustrcavanja tekucine (barem je meni tako bilo). Sestra me drzala za ruku, a doktor mi je pokusavao odvratiti pozornost nekakvim posalicama. Cijela procedura je prilicno neugodna, ali najvise zbog toga sto ne znas sto ocekivati...enivej, dobra stvar u cijeloj prici je sto je odmah dosta stvari jasno i sto se moze ustanoviti niz potencijalnih prepreka plodnosti. 

Na kraju sam s pretrage izasla malo umorna ali sretna jerbo su jajovodi otvoreni...
Inace, nisam cula da je pretraga opasna niti da ostavlja negativne posljedice. Ovdje gdje mi zivimo je sastavni dio pregleda kojima se utvrdjuje eventualni uzrok neplodnosti. Takodjer, cula sam da ako postoji neka manja blokada jajovoda, da je moguce da jajovod opet postane prohodan nakon HSG-a. 

Curama koje tek idu na HSG zelim puno srece s rezultatima! Naravno, moto je uvijek: sve za bebu!

----------


## strangerica

ja jos nisam skuzila , da li se hsg radi pod anestezijom ili ne? :/ 
ako ne, da li se moze traziti bar neka lokalna anestezija  :?  :

----------


## Jill

U privatnoj ordinaciji u kojoj sam ja radila, u kojoj inače važi pravilo "samo da pacijenta ništa ne boli" za uzv hsg ne daju anesteziju.

----------


## silkica

Radi se bez anestezije(koliko ja znam),samovoljno možeš uzeti nešto protiv bolova.

----------


## bak

ja sam radila u bolnici, dakle ne privatno, i dobila sam prije postupka injekciju protiv bolova koja je poprilicno pekla pa sam mislila kako cu sve izdrzati kada me najobicnija injekcija pece, he he....
i naravno, daju ti antibiotike da pijes, sretno!
ako ti ne daju navedeno, trazi!!

----------


## strangerica

cure hvala vam svima, ja sam vec nestrpljiva kad ce ta menga doci pa da idem na hsg a opet svaki put se nadam da mozda ipak nece doci   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## strangerica

ipak ce vjestica doci, sve me boli, grudi sa strane posebno(kao i obicno pred M), lice mi je kao kod pubertetlije,nervozna sam ...   :Crying or Very sad:  
nema veze, bar cu obaviti taj hsg.

----------


## potočnica

idem sutra u 10h na hsg pa vam javim kako je meni bilo. Jaaaaaaaaakoooooo me strah!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pirica

> idem sutra u 10h na hsg pa vam javim kako je meni bilo. Jaaaaaaaaakoooooo me strah!


nemoj se bojat, nije strašno i kratko traje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strangerica

Evo mene sa friskim izvjestajem!
Bila sam jutros na HSG oko 9 sati. 
Bilo je bolno to moram priznati, osjecaj je grozan i jako neugodan. Dr se trudila maksimalno da me opusti i da mi bude lakse ali ja sam se valjda toliko prepala da sam sva bila u grcu.Objasnjavala mi je svaki detalj koji je radila ali meni je opet bilo grozno. Postupak je trajao oko 20 minuta. 
Uglavnom, kroz jedan jajovod je tecnost prosla bez problema a kroz drugi ni pod razno. Kad je sestra ubrizgala tu neku tecnost ona se se automatski vratila i poprskala nas sve  sto je znacilo da je taj jajovod zacepljen. Rekla mi je da ima nekih priraslica koje su tako guste da su potpuno zacepile taj jajovod  
Uglavnom dr nam je rekla da su nam sanse 50:50 da ostanem trudna. 
Ja sam poprilicno razocarana, ne znam zasto ali ocekivala sam da sve bude ok a ono samo pola je ok. 
Kad je sve bilo gotovo meni je toliko bilo muka da nisam mogla lezati a morala sam. Dali su mi 2 injekcije(Garamicin protiv upale i Analgin protiv bolova) pa mi je i to ukocilo nogu, nisam mogla stati na nju. Dobila sam antibiotike i savjet da lezim 2-3 dana, da se ne naprezem. 
Nakon pola sata su me pustili kuci i ja sam jedva cekala da legnem. 
Rekla nam je dr jos i to da sacekamo 5-6 mjeseci maksimalno, ako do tada ne dodje do oplodnje da ne gubimo vrijeme i da idemo na umjetnu. 

Hvala vam svima na objasnjenjima i podrsci, ja idem dalje u nove pokusaje, ne odustajem, i 50% je puuunoooo.

----------


## Jill

Žao mi je isto koliko mi je i drago. Žao zbog neprohodnog i drago zbog prohodnog jajovoda. To je ipak dobra vest. Želim vam sve najbolje pa da ne morate da se bakćete s potpomognutom. Srećno!

----------


## pujica

> idem sutra u 10h na hsg pa vam javim kako je meni bilo. Jaaaaaaaaakoooooo me strah!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok

*strangerica* i ja imam jedan zastopani kao i puno drugih cura ovdje, a mnoge su ipak ostale najprirodnije trudne

i jos nesto, mi ovdje ne kazemo umjetna oplodnja vec potpomognuta (samo da znas, al ja se nadam da ti nece ni trebati)

----------


## Naomi

Strangerica, zao mi je sto nije sve sto posto prohodno i sto ti je HSG bio bolan, ali da te malo utjesim:  Znam barem dva primjera zena koje su zatrudnjele samo s jednim jajovodom.  Jedna od njih je moja dobra prijateljica  koja je izgubila jajovod uslijed izvanmaternicne trudnoce i uspjela je zatrudnjeti i iznjeti zdravu trudnocu i bebu samo s jednim.  
Od srca vam zelim puno srece i drz' se.

----------


## ZO

stangerica evo jedan linkić - pročitat ćeš stvari koje će te utješiti...  :Love:  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...374893#1374893

----------


## strangerica

ZO hvala ti, pregledala sam i utjesilo me   :Wink:  

Potocnica sretno danas i javi kako je bilo   :Cekam:

----------


## potočnica

Evo, javljam vam se nakon HSG-a. Bilo je grozno, poslije sam povraćala od bolova, ali je trajalo jako kratko. Kad su stavljali onu spravicu, mislila sam da je to najgori dio pregleda i bila sam sva u goloj vodi. Sestre su oko mene bile super, čak su me brisale nekom vlažnom gazom. Kad su me vozili na rentgen, osjećala sam svaku pukotinu u podu, ali najgori dio je ipak kad uštrcavaju kontrast. Meni su to napravili dva puta i oba sam puta jauknula, a zadnji sam čak uhvatila doktora za ruku. On se blago nasmješio i rekao da mora ići da me malo uslika. Kasnije mi je, naravno, bilo neugodno, ali oni  vjerovatno svašta dožive da ovo i nije bilo jako strašno.
Najljepši dio pretrage su moji rezultati- oba su prohodna i tako sam sretna da bi možda još nekoliko puta mogla ponoviti taj HSG (šalim se). :D  :D

----------


## ZO

:D

----------


## Jim

Cure ima li itko iskustva sa HSG u Slavonskom Brodu, ako ima neka mi kaže kako je?

----------


## potočnica

Ono je bio moj izvještaj iz Brodske bolnice!  :Smile:

----------


## ici

malo sam zbunjena u veziHSG-a,u kojimsve slučajevima tj dg se radi  HSG  :?

----------


## pujica

> malo sam zbunjena u veziHSG-a,u kojimsve slučajevima tj dg se radi  HSG  :?


pa recimo prije IVF-a ili inseminacije skoro uvijek, cudi me da ti doktori to nisu spominjali jer vidim da ides na mpo

----------


## ici

ma je spominja je nego sam ja mislila da ako je sa monom sve OK da ne triba svaki put ponovo

----------


## luci265

Bok cure,
nadam se da mi možete pomoći, malo sam zbunjena cijenama HSSG-a (HSG uz ultrazvuk). Trebala bih ići slijedeći tjedan privatno kod svojeg doktora (u Zagrebu) i rekli su mi cijenu od 1800kn na što sam skoro pala u nesvjest. Moja poznanica je bila nedavno kod jednog drugog privatnika u Zagrebu i platila je 700kn. Na webu sam našla cijene oko 1200-1300 u nekim privatnim klinikama. Više ne znam kaj da mislim, kako može biti tako velika razlika od doktora do doktora? Rekli su mi da će mi dati injekciju Apaurina prije zahvata. Znam da Rtg HSG košta oko 1600 privatno, ali to mi je logičnije da je tako puno jer privatnik mora imati Rtg aparat, dok UZV moraju imati svi.
Koliko ste vi platile HSSG privatno?
Puno hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## andream

> Koliko ste vi platile HSSG privatno?


Ja sam platila 1200 kn, UZV HSG, poliklinika Vili. Nisam imala puno vremena, nazvala sam još jednu privatnu gdje je cijena bila 1500, pa se odlučila za ovo prvo. Uzmi obavezno račun i možeš iduće godine tražiti povrat poreza na dohodak. Bar nešto...

----------


## andream

i još nešto: ovdje ne dobiješ ništa protiv bolova jer staju čim vide da su ti jajovodi neprohodni. Mene skoro ništa nije niti bolilo jer je sve OK, iako me zapravo jako bilo strah ...

----------


## Reni76

> Bok cure,
> nadam se da mi možete pomoći, malo sam zbunjena cijenama HSSG-a (HSG uz ultrazvuk). Trebala bih ići slijedeći tjedan privatno kod svojeg doktora (u Zagrebu) i rekli su mi cijenu od 1800kn na što sam skoro pala u nesvjest. Moja poznanica je bila nedavno kod jednog drugog privatnika u Zagrebu i platila je 700kn. Na webu sam našla cijene oko 1200-1300 u nekim privatnim klinikama. Više ne znam kaj da mislim, kako može biti tako velika razlika od doktora do doktora? Rekli su mi da će mi dati injekciju Apaurina prije zahvata. Znam da Rtg HSG košta oko 1600 privatno, ali to mi je logičnije da je tako puno jer privatnik mora imati Rtg aparat, dok UZV moraju imati svi.
> Koliko ste vi platile HSSG privatno?
> Puno hvala i pozdrav!


Meni je privatni ginek. naplatio HSG UZV samo 500 kuna i rekli su mi da popijem dvije tablete protiv bolova.
Ali ono što me malo čudi je da će ti dati Apaurin. Meni su pomogle i dvije tablete.

----------


## luci265

Hvala svima koje su odgovorile, idem sutra popodne, na kraju je ispalo da će koštati 800kn, bilo je došlo do nesporazuma...

----------


## Reni76

> Hvala svima koje su odgovorile, idem sutra popodne, na kraju je ispalo da će koštati 800kn, bilo je došlo do nesporazuma...


*luci265* kako je prošlo? Javi nam.
Obavezno popij neke antibiotike, mani doc. nije ništa rekao, pa sam dobila gadnu upalu.

----------


## Reni76

mani=meni

----------


## luci265

*luci265* kako je prošlo? Javi nam.
Obavezno popij neke antibiotike, mani doc. nije ništa rekao, pa sam dobila gadnu upalu.[/quote]

Jajovodi su prohodni!
Bilo je ok (koliko može biti ok kad toliko prčkaju po tebi iznutra), bila sam popila dva Ketonala prije i osjetila manju bol par puta, ali ništa strašno, moj doc je jako pažljiv i sad sam fakat sretna da sam otišla privatno.
Uštrcali su mi prvo fiziološku otopinu, a nakon nje antibiotik, tako da ne moram piti. Prije pretrage sam morala napraviti i briseve, bez toga on ne radi HSG. Jedino što mi nije nitko unaprijed rekao da bih poslije trebala mirovati par dana, nego mi je to rekao tada u ordinaciji, pa mi je bilo malo nezgodno zbog posla. No sve u svemu, nakon svih iskustava koja sam pročitala na forumima, bila sam spremna na puno gore nego što je bilo (naravno, zahvaljujući i prohodnosti jajovoda  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

> Jajovodi su prohodni!


Super!  :D 
Sada se možeš bacati u akciju.  :Preskace uze:

----------


## taya

Moja priča sa hsg počinje kada me je dr.A uputio da mu donesem još taj nalaz.I jurim ja hrabro svom giniću,daje on uputnicu za hsg i pretrage krvi.
Zovem u bolnicu,kaže gl.sestra nazovite prvi dc.Čekam prvi dan,zovem ponovo,kaže ona dođite na odjel sa svim nalazima,trčim s posla(hvala Bogu na dobrim kolegama i šefici),glavna pogleda nalaze i kaže ok nazovite ponovo kada krv.skoro stane.I zovem ja  i mogu doći za dva dana i računaj da ćeš ostati dan u bolnici.Konačno je došao i taj dan.MM me dostavi u bolnicu i ja čekam i čekam...Dakle,sestra uopće nije upisala da ima nekoga za hsg,moj doc nije ništa javio i vrhunac svega ,u dotičnoj bolnici to rade samo DVA ginekologa.LUDA!!! Odi ti draga lijepo doma i dođi nakon slijedeće m.Ako nisam tada popucala po šavovima neću nikada.I da,ona koza od gl.sestre je samo gibala od mene.
Curke sorry kaj sam odužila ali morala sam se potužiti nekome tko imalo razumije naše pute.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

ja sam radila HSG prije 3 god u kbc rijeka kod docentice.Jeste da je bolilo ali docentica je dobra dokorica pa je to prošlo u redu i bila je jedna sestra sa nama koja je najvjerovatnije mislila da ću joj slomit prste kako sam je držala za ruku, više od straha manje od boli  :Grin:  nalaz je bio uredan sve u redu i prohodno. I nisam mogla na HSG dok nisam donesla sve briseve da su uredni.

----------


## taya

Nije uopće bio problem u nalazima,jer su svi ok i brisevi i papa i krv i urin.Najveći problem je bio u sestri koja nakon naših pet razgovora i mojih dolazaka nije našla za shodno zapisati da ima nekoga za hsg,jer treba dogovoriti i rentgen.Mogla mi je barem reći , da tražim direktno liječnika za dogovor ili da moj gin treba javiti na odjel da ima pacijenticu za hsg.Ovako mi je samo produžila "agoniju",i zato sam na neki način ljuta.Mislim da mi ne moramo baš sve znati i da su oni tu da nam pomognu.No dobro doći će i taj dan kada ću ja na hsg,nadam se za 3 tjedna.

----------


## pupeta

sutra idem na hsg i malo me strah,
cula sam da jajovodi mogu biti zacepljeni od carskog reza (rodila sam na carski rez prvo dijete) pa sumnja doktor na to :/

----------


## Reni76

*pupeta* nema te šta biti strah, nije to ništa strašno. 
meni su bili malo začepljeni i više je bilo neugodno, nego što je bolilo
ako ti i budu začepljeni, pretpostavljam da bol ne traje dugo.

Javi kako je bilo   :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam na HSG-u bila u 2 mjesecu i iskreno nadam se da nikad više to neču morati raditi.Ne, ako mislite da boli i nije tolika bol.Ali sve skupa što mi se izdigađalo to jutro je ajme majko. Kao prvo ja sam HSG radila u bolnici.Došla sam u ponedjeljak u 8 (kako  mi je bilo rečeno) no tim danom su velike vizite i ja sam  provela u čekaonici jedno dobra 2sata.I naravno tisuču mi se stvari motalo po glavi.E onda u 10 sati napokon da me prime.I tako oni mene smjeste u  neku sobu s 6 žena koje su operirale rak i sl( jadne one) i daju mi neku drvenu stolicu koja se raspada.I opet čekanje jedno sat vremena. Nakon toga dolazi sestra i daje mi konjsku inekciju u ruku( ajme meni). Nakon pola sata 2 sestre dolaze po mene i vode me preko dvorišta na skroz drugi kraj bolnice. Dolazimo na rengen a tamo neki starci šalju mene u pm..... a ja nemam pojma što se događa onako polu drogirana.Ulazim na rengen i skidam se za HSG. I onda za 5 min gotovo.Nije me jako boljelo ali je neugodno. Sreća da sam ponjela uložak jer sam malo krvarila. E i onda onako cila ja jadna opet se vraćam na ginekologiju preko cilog dvorišta. I opet sjednem na svoju jadnu stolicu i čekam, čekam. U jednom trenu mi je valjda od svega toga pozlilo i ja se skoro srušim na pod.Jadne one tete bolesne i operirane uhvate me u zadnji tren i stave na krevet.Ok ja došla sebi. Sestra mi je rekla da još moram čekati. I tako sam ja čekala do 14sati rekli su mi da su nalazi ok ali da dođem sutra po njih.Uglavnom sve prohodno. E sad sve to tak oi nije grozno ali čekanje.Ajme majko.....i tako je to prošlo i ja bi sad trebala iči na inseminaciju u bolnicu.......

----------


## pupeta

evo mene HSG sam obavila,bolilo me je dok su strcali kao da imam trudove,slicno,neznam zasto me toliko bolilo jer dr.V kaze da mi je malo zacepljen desni jajovod ali da ce probati ga odcepiti sa tim kontrastom.Kontrasna tekucina je prosla i on kaze da je sada sve ok,ali meni je malo sumnjiv taj HSG ipak jajovod se napuse i rastegne i tekucina prodje pod pritiskom a priraslica ili sto je vec ostane i opet ostane zacepljeno kada se sve vrati na svoje mjesto.
Nadam se da sam ukrivu ali kako sam ja vidjela na ultrazvucnom ekranu tekucina je prosla pored priraslicea ali samo zato sto je sestra jako ustrcavala kontrasnu tekucinu. :/ 
e sad ja se nadam da sam stvarno u krivu i da mi je rekao da je sve sada prohodno i da je to istina  :Sad:  
nekako sam razocarana a i jos sam citala da ultrazvucni HSG nije bas tako pouzdan i sva sam deprimirana.
rekao je da sad radimo na bebi ova naredna 3 mjeseca i da bi se trebala dogoditi trudnoca
iz njegovih usta u bozije usi jer pomalo gubim snagu i divim se onim curama s potpomognute na volji i izdrzljivosti.

----------


## mala marta

Koliko dugo se čeka u Zadru pretraga HSG-a. Tko ju radi?

----------


## corinaII

Draga Marta meni je doktor Crvelin ugovorio kod dr.Matasa termin.Ne čekaš dugo. Mislim da sam čekala tjedan- dva dana. Nisam nešto jako dugo. Ja sam poslije HSG-a bila na bolovanju tri dana. Bila sam doma spavala sam jer me je to full psihički umorilo. Doktor ti  je skroz ok. i glavna medicinska sestra. Ali mene je to čekanje bilo dotuklo i sidenje na stolici pola dana.Ako te još što zanima. Samo reci rado ču ti pomoči.

----------


## mala marta

Hvala puno, malo be zbunilo prešetavanje od zgrade do zgrade.
Spremam se već duže vrijeme za pretragu a nikako se odlučiti. 
Mislila sam otići u zg u Vili privatno da ne idem u bolnicu tu. A možda 
i obavim to tu još nisam sigurna.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Pa evo da ja malo bolje objasnim kako je tekao moj postupak.Prvo sam bila na razgovoru kod docentice zašto na Hsg,nakon toga sam se naručila ( sad ne znam točno koliko sam čekala,to je prošlo već 3 god,ali uglavnom poslije M uz dabroston,sam išla),uglavnom ujutro sam došla u bolnicu oko 7h i oko 8.30h sam bila u sobi na krevetu,s tim da sam ponijela sa sobom piđamu i dodatne stvari. Uvijek imajte kada idete na Hsg sa sobom higijenski uložak jer će poslije toga uvijek biti malo sukrvice. Na Hsg sam išla u 13.30h a prije toga sam dobila tabletu za smirenje.Pješke smo išli iz zgrade u zgradu na Rtg ja i medicinska sestra (ja u piđami i  kućnom ogrtaču) tamo sam legla na stol morala sam raširiti noge i sama ih držati u zraku,jest grozno ali šta se može,  docentica je na sebe stavila ono od olova zbog zračenja a medicinsa sestra je stajala sa strane i mene držala za ruku na moj zahtjev.S tim da su još tamo bili oni rengenski tehničari njih 3 (nije baš ugodno ali ne vide vam u pikicu nego sjede iza onog stakla za slikanje).Onda je docentica stavila ono za raširiti vaginu i stavila je neku kao dugačku tanku šipku od rostfraja (to je valjda neki instrument) i onda je pustila taj kontrast unutra i govorila ovima kada da slikaju.To je trajalo svega 5 min i nakon toga se možete dignuti.E sad meni se je počelo strašno vrtiti u glavi pa su cijeli Rtg stol nagnuli tako da sam sa glavom visila na dole.Nakon jedno 10 min sestra me je otpratila u sobu i tamo sam ručala i prenoćila te sam drugi dan razgovarala sa docenticom i ona mi je sve objasnila i izabrala sam nju za moju doktoricu. 

Uglavnom kada idete na Hsg tražite svog gin da vam napravi sve bakeriološke briseve da znate da nemate ništa,jer u protivnom može vam se desiti da imate bakteriju a da i neznate pa ona uđe još dublje unutra( u jajnike i jajovode) pa se stvari još više zakompliciraju,kao teške upale ili upale koje neznate da imate pa vam se oštete jajnici i jajovodi.

----------


## corinaII

Draga Marta posavjetuj se sa svojim ginekologom dali ima potrebe da ideš u zagreb to napraviti.Znaš ipak je to dugi put tamo i nazad a pogotovo poslije HSG-a mislim da ti neče biti do neke vožnje, več da češ biti najsretnija blizu svoje kuče.

----------


## mala marta

Hvala  Vam cure na informacijama.
Veliki pozdrav

----------


## luci265

Ja bih samo rekla da toplo preporučam popiti nešto protiv bolova prije HSG-a ili još bolje zamoliti injekciju Spasmexa, čula sam da su nekim curama to dali i da ih nije ništa bolilo. Ja sam bila popila dva Ketonala (u dogovoru s doktorom), dok inače pijem po jedan kad imam menstrualne bolove.

----------


## Reni76

Radila sam HSG u 11. mj i doc mi je rekao prohodni su ti jajovodi, jedan je kao malo bio začepljen i on ga kao pročistio .
Prije pare dana radila laparo i jedan jajovod je skreoz uništen, tako da taj HSG kod mene i nije bio baš točan
Hoću reći, najbolje odmah napraviti laparo.

----------


## the enchantress

Cure, je li neka radila RTG HSG kod dr. Baumana u posljednje vrijeme, npr. posljednjih mjesec-dva?

Dobije li se nešto protiv boli ili neka lagana anestezija, koliko dugo su vas držali u bolnici? (našla sam neke postove o tome od prije 2 godine, ali meni trebaju svježe informacije).

Imam rezultate briseva iz siječnja koji su ok, ali sada je već svibanj. Biste li ih vi ponovile? 

Neizmjerno sam zahvalna za svaku info.

----------


## Pinky

buduci da sam se famoznog hsga bojala ko crnog vraga, i da mi je oduzeo 3 godine od odlaska na konkretnu akciju za pravljenje bebice, moram se javiti.

prvo - preporucam vam, ako mozete ustediti tisucu kuna da idete svakako privatno.

ja sam svoj obavila u cita u splitu, imam samo rijeci hvale za dr. i sestru.

OBAEZNO napravite briseve prije, jer ako imate kakvu bakteriju, samo cete pogorsati stanje, moze vam otici u jajovode prilikom hsg-a.

anyway, moja ginicka mi je dala sumamed par dana prije postupka. u citu me dr. pregledao, sestra dala inekciju protiv boli u guzu, pa smo otisli na rendgen (ista zgrada, samo prizemlje). nisam bila u pidzami, vec normalno, u svojoj robi.

dosli smo na rendgen, skinila sam se i legla na stol. dr. je instalirao kateter (najneugodniji dio) pa je ustrcao nesto sto sam ja mislila da je kontrast i bila sam sretna da je sve tako brzo, al to je bio lokalni analgetik.

nakon toga je stavio rend. preko mog stomaka, rekao da se opustim i da ce sve trajati tocno 5 min. nakon toga 1. strc, klik, i bol kao da moras pod hitno na wc (broj 2. , ispricavam se na opisu, al tocno takav osjecaj je bio), pa 2. strc, klik, opet taj pritisak. kaze dr. to je to, ostani malo lezati... 

nakon 5 min dosao je tip sa slikicama, dr. i sestra otisli i rekli da se polako ustanem kad budem mogla i dodjem kod njega na razgovor. tu su jos bili rendgenski momci, pa kad su vidili kako sam skocila sa stola ko da se nista nije dogodilo, pohvalili su me.

otisla sam kod dr. na razgovor. sve je bilo ok, prohodni.. normalno sam hodala (cak na ulosku tu vecer nisam imala sukrvice) te posla doma sa mm.

nakon 2-3 ure kad je inekcija popustila, bolilo je ko sam vrag, al cvaknila sam tabletu protiv bolova i bilo je ok

slijedeca 3 dana malo sam krvarila i imala onaj boluckavi  osjecaj pms-a.

i to je to. nikakvo lezanje u bolnicama, setanje po bolnicama u pidzamama itd.

nadam se da sad ovo cita neki prestraseni mis ko sto sam i ja bila i da je skuzila da ne treba zbog straha od hsg-a gubiti vrijeme za borbu do svoje bebice 

 :Heart:

----------


## luci265

> Cure, je li neka radila RTG HSG kod dr. Baumana u posljednje vrijeme, npr. posljednjih mjesec-dva?
> 
> Imam rezultate briseva iz siječnja koji su ok, ali sada je već svibanj. Biste li ih vi ponovile?


Nisam bila kod dr. Baumana, ali znam da brisevi vrijede 6 mjeseci, barem kod mojeg doktora, mislim da ne moraš raditi opet, ali pitaj da ti daju neke antibiotike.
Sretno, nije to tako strašno!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Cure, je li neka radila RTG HSG kod dr. Baumana u posljednje vrijeme, npr. posljednjih mjesec-dva?
> 
> Dobije li se nešto protiv boli ili neka lagana anestezija, koliko dugo su vas držali u bolnici? (našla sam neke postove o tome od prije 2 godine, ali meni trebaju svježe informacije).
> 
> Imam rezultate briseva iz siječnja koji su ok, ali sada je već svibanj. Biste li ih vi ponovile? 
> 
> Neizmjerno sam zahvalna za svaku info.


Nije baš mjesec-dva, nego 4, ali možda ti pomogne.  :Smile: 

Ja sam imala nalaze iz 8. mjeseca, a išla sam u 1. i nisam ih ponavljala. 

Dobiješ neku anesteziju koja te omami, pa ni ne kužiš što se dešava sa tobom dok ne bude sve gotovo - barem ja nisam, ali činjenica je da sam si ja prije toga trgnula par Apaurina i Ketonala, preplašena pričama o tome da rade HSG bez anestezije.  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Ostaneš u bolnici par sati, ja sam ostala negdje do 12:30-13 h.

----------


## the enchantress

luci i teddyb puno vam hvala. potpuno ste me smirile   :Love:

----------


## taya

Obavila i to.Lijevi prohodan ,ali zato desni :shock: . Dobila sam analgin pikicu bez posebnog traženja.Doktorica i sestre su bile super, čak su me i nasmijale u toj boli.Odležala sam 24 sata ,da ne bi bilo nismo znali...
I sada kada je to obavljeno,gibam slijedeći tjedan na VV,pa da vidimo što dalje. 
Imam nedoumicu,
da li,obzirom da je to slijedeći tjedan kontrola nalaza , "vučem" i mm gore? 
 :? Što god se dogovorim s A.,mm prihvaća(ipak sam ja "gazda"  :Saint:  ).

----------


## blue angel

Na HSG-u sam bila u 10.mj.06. i isto me bilo strah svega toga.To sam obavila u KBCRijeka kod Dr.V.Stvarno su bili super ,i on i sestra jer su dali sve od sebe da to prođe što bezbolnije.Pretraga je trajala 5 minuta,bilo je bolno iako su mi jajovodi bili prohodni ali ništa što se ne može izdržati.Ustvari boljelo je kasnije kao jači menzis a sam pregled je bio dosta neugodan.Kasnije sam malo krvarila,ručala u bolnici i odmah otpuštena kući.da nije bilo tog HSG-a na kojem je doktor posumnjao na polip,ne bi bilo ni moje bebice.

----------


## Denny

Cure koje ste radile HSG u CIT-a, dali se što popile protiv bolova i koliko prije postupka jer sam čula da se tamo dobije inekcija voltarena prije samog zahvata da manje boli. Inače sam kukavica, pa eto, da bar učinim što je u mojoj moći...  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Cure koje ste radile HSG u CIT-a, dali se što popile protiv bolova i koliko prije postupka jer sam čula da se tamo dobije inekcija voltarena prije samog zahvata da manje boli. Inače sam kukavica, pa eto, da bar učinim što je u mojoj moći...


Evo pročitaj ovdje moje iskustvo iz Cita.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=35591&start=0
Inače, dobiješ inekciju voltarena prije samog postupka.
Sretno

----------


## Denny

Hvala puno!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

imas moje iskustvo iz cita par postova prije tvoga

----------


## Bojana

Prvo da se zahvalim svim curama, u zadnji tren sam odustala od ove pretrage, zahvaljuuci vama jer tko zna sto je moglo biti usput mislim da cu promjeniti i to privatnog gin (mislis da je bolji ako platis). Evo o cemu se radi, ako sam pogrijesila ispravite me.
U 3mj sam radila briseve i nasli mi klamidiju i jos neku bakteriju, gin propisao meni i MM terapiju Summameda, te nakon toga mi je rekao da ne trebam ponovno raditi briseve, iako sam ja mislila da bi bilo dobro. Nakon toga mi je reao kad budem spremna da 4 dan Menge izvadim krv- sedimentaciju, njemu javim nalaze i idem na pretragu. U cetvrtak (19.06.)na 3 dan sam posla na vase stranice da vidim kakva je to pretraga i o cemu se tu radi, kad ono sok! Ja najavila na poslu da me nece biti 1 dan kao sto je gin rekao,a ono citam da najmanje 2 dana nemozes doc sebi od bolova, zatim prije pretrage obavezno se rade brisevi i netko cak koristi i vaginalete da bude sve CLEAR jer ako imas neku bakteriju mogu ti pri postupku samo gore napraviti i da ti ode na jajnike i jajovod, sokirala sam se i odustala od pretrage.   :shock:

----------


## taya

Bojana, u principu bi ako si imala bilo kakvu bakteriju, nakon terapije trebala ponoviti briseve.Što se bolova tiče,preživiš (ja jesam makar mi je desni jajovod bio neprohodan).Uglavnom,lijepo ti ponovi briseve i hrabro na hsg.

----------


## Denny

Drage cure, hvala puno što ste podijelile vaša iskustva o HSG-u jer sam ga od straha odgađala neko vrijeme. Moram priznati da su mi vaše priče pomogle da se opustim i psihički pripremim na ono što me čeka, tako da na kraju kod mene nije bilo ni neprospavanih noći, ni tableta za smirenje. Znala sam otprilike što će mi se događati, da moram stisnuti zube tih par minuta – i to je to. Opuštenost je tu ono što vam najviše može pomoći. Ipak, na dan postupka sam ujutro popila tabletu protiv bolova (za svaki slučaj, neće škoditi!). Po dolasku u CITO sam dobila injekciju Voltaren-a, a onda smo pošli u prizemlje na rendgen. 
     Cijeli postupak je trajao doslovno nekoliko minuta (od čega je većina otpala na moje svlačenje i oblačenje). Kada sam legla na stol, doktor je prvo uštrcao analgetik, a onda je postavio kateter i uštrcao kontrast. „sad će vas zaboljeti“ rekao je, a sestra me uhvatila za ruku. U tom trenu sam pomislila „Bože, zašto me uhvatila za ruku, mora da će biti gadno, ili se boje da ne pobjegnem sa stola…“ I onda sam osjetila tu famoznu bol. Prvo jaču, onda sve slabiju. Trajalo je možda par sekundi. Zatvorila sam oči i duboko udahnula. Bio je to više osjećaj jače nelagode i napetosti nego boli, kao kod jake menstruacije. I zaista je brzo popustila. Sestra me i dalje držala za ruku, i svaki čas pitala jesam li dobro. A onda je slijedilo kratko slikanje, i to je bilo sve. 
     Inače, za cijelo osoblje imam samo riječi hvale. Doktor je bio toliko brz i stručan da se nisam uspjela ni uplašiti, a već je sve bilo gotovo, a sestra i momci sa rendgena su me nasmijavali da sve prođe što opuštenije. Još kad su mi rekli da je nalaz savršeno uredan, skočila sam sa stola od sreće kao da ništa nije bilo. Još pola sata sam osjećala laganu bol, a onda više ništa. Ni popodne, ni sutradan. Nisam kući popila niti jednu tabletu, zaista sam se dobro osjećala, jedino sam dva-tri dana malo krvarila.
     Eto cure, savjetujem vam ako ikako možete skupiti 1.200 kn obavite HSG privatno jer sve traje tek nekoliko minuta, a onda možete kući, bez ikakvih trauma, dijeta, bolničarki i spavačica. Meni je na sreću HSG ostao čak i u lijepoj uspomeni jer nikad neću zaboraviti izraz lica mog muža kad sam mu rekla da je sve u redu. Nakon tri godine borbe sa neplodnošću nama je ovo bila velika vijest, i stvarno mi je pao kamen sa srca. Počastili smo se dobrom kavom u jednom sunčanom kafiću da se opustimo (baš mi je godila kava u tom trenutku). Osjećala sam se presretno jer sam znala da je još jedna prepreka iza nas, i da smo korak bliže toliko željenoj bebi.
     Eto, zaista se HSG ne treba promatrati kao „grozni pregled koji boli“ jer je bol u cijeloj toj priči najmanje bitna. Bolje je o njemu razmišljati kao o dijagnostičkom pregledu koji će vam ukazati na eventualni problem, ali i definitivno povećati šanse za trudnoću. Kako god bilo, biti ćete na korak bliže svojoj bebi, a malo kratkotrajne boli je cijena koju se za to itekako isplati platiti.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

denny ko da sam ja to pisala. dr.š je zakon!

----------


## tonili

Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo Hsg-a.
Radila sa ga u OB Sisak kod dr.Jakšića. Doktor i sestre su za svaku pohvalu, a pregled....pa, nije ni čudo kaj su me sestre tak blago gledale i treptale okicama!
Da, boli i to dosta-kad sam pročitala da neke curke povraćaju mislila sam si...ma nemre bit baš tak, a ono :shock: 
Ali, fakat je brzo gotovo tak da sve zaboraviš taj čas! I stvarno to treba gledat kao stepenicu do svog anđeleka ( a dok se penjete na tu stepenicu nemojte si zaboravit uzet neku drogu)
Biti hrabre i odradit to ko prave ženske!  :Shy kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Čitam kako su vam vaši doktori rekli odmah poslije 'obrade' da su vam jajovodi prohodni.
Ja sam imala 50% začepljen desni jajovod i nakon postupka pitala sam doktora jel sada sve u redu, rekao mi je da bi mi na to mogao odgovoriti sa sigurnošću jedino kad bi opet ponovili HSG (al nakon muka koje proživjeh zbog jako uskog cerviksa to mi nije savjetovao), ali da smatra (znači, samo njegovo mišljenje) da je sada sve oke.

----------


## selena

cure, koji ste antibiotik pile nakon HSG-a?

----------


## Natalina

*selena* možeš mi molim te reći što su ti rekli točno da doneseš od nalaza?
Samo sedimentacija ili negdje čitam i leukociti? Da li se krv baš mora vaditi prije menge ili tu čitam (u postu od Bojane) 4 dan menge!?

----------


## selena

natalina,
meni su rekli da donesem samo sedimentaciju vađenu prije menge. Ja već izvadila, ali mi menga kasni pa se nadam da će nalaz svejedno valjati.

----------


## pupeta

> natalina,
> meni su rekli da donesem samo sedimentaciju vađenu prije menge. Ja već izvadila, ali mi menga kasni pa se nadam da će nalaz svejedno valjati.


Moja je sedimentacija bila ok ali stara mjesec dana pa me svejedno uzeo na pregled.
Ako je u pitanju par dana nece biti problem.
Ipak ako zelis biti sigurna ponovi sedimentaciju jer ako imas kakvu upalu da ti je ne potjera u jajovode sa tim kontrastom.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  nisam  vadila  sedimentaciju  i  napravili  mi  HSG  bez  toga  :shock:

----------


## taya

> cure, koji ste antibiotik pile nakon HSG-a?


doksiciklin

----------


## elena-mk

Zdravo cure! Ja sam nova na Rodi drago mi je sto se mogu druziti s vama. u vezi ove teme..prije 2 i po godile laparoskopski mi je otstranjena cista na levom jajniku velicine 4*5cm. ujedno radili su mi i HSG, jajevodi prohodni 100%. ali evo vec, 8 meseci pokusavamo ostati T, ali nista..zadnju kontrolu kod gin sam radila prije 2 meseca i sve je ok, jedino mi je malo vise pokacen prolaktin za koji pijem Dostinex, ali to ne ometa zacecu. Sad,posto je sve drugo OK,  pitam dali bi trebalo da opet radim HSG, na koliko vremena se to radi? Ako neko ima iskustva s ovim, molim da mi odgovorite. Pozdrav za sve i oprostite ako imam neku gresku u pisanju, jer sam iz Makedonije  :Bye:

----------


## magi7

Bila na UZV HSG-u prije 4 dana. Bolilo je jako, trajalo kratko(5 min) iako se čini kao sat vremena.prije mi je docentica radila ultrazvuk na kojem se vidjelo da imam cistu na lijevom i desnom jajniku, te nekakvu tvorbu u maternici. Nakon tog prvotnog šoka, napravljen mi je Hsg- nalaz-desni jajovod začepljen skroz, lijevi jedva prohodan(nedovoljno). Tako da nisam sjajno. Slijedi kontrolni lztazvuk slijedeći mjesec, pa zatim laparo.   :Sad:

----------


## darcy

Ja sam bila na RTG HSG-u i jako me je boljelo, iako su mi oba jajovoda bila prohodna već pod 20 mm/Hg (ako sam dobro shvatila dr.). Objasnio mi je da je postupak jako bolan samo ako je bio uspješan - dakle ako ih valjda odčepe??? i da mnoge žene nakon toga zatrudne. Kod nas je problem u MM, ali onim drugim polovicama želim da što prije dođete do bebice.  :Saint:

----------


## tikica_69

Da li je itko radio HSG u Vinogradskoj? Iskustva?

----------


## tikica_69

> Da li je itko radio HSG u Vinogradskoj? Iskustva?


Nitko?

----------


## lastavica1979

I mene zanima jel netko radio hsg u vinogradskoj? Ja idem sad poslije ove menge,tak me strah mislim da ce mi bit koma jer jedva izdrzim kad mi papu uzima,a ovo je deset put gore jer mi je doktor na ultrazvuku vidio nesto na jajovodu.Hvala na informaciji dobro bi mi dosla

----------


## tikica_69

lastavice, kaj ides kod dr. Kunica ili?

----------


## lastavica1979

Ma ja ustvari ne idem u vinogradsku na tu obradu nego na vv,ali mi je doktor s vv reko da moram obavit hsg,a to nitko nece po bolnicama radit ako nisi njihov pacjent,tako da sam ja nasla vezu u vinograskoj da obavim taj hsg kod dr Tuckar i on mi je ok,a onda poslije idem na vv,jer u vinograskoj se Kuna tek poceo bavit time i neda mi se da on sad isprobava svoja umijeca na meni. Ti ides kod Kune?

----------


## tikica_69

Ja ti inace idem kod Baumana na SD, a u Vinogradskoj cu samo napraviti HSG jer Bauman smatra da nije potreban, da spermiogram nije dovoljno dobar, a Kunic smatra da bi ipak moglo izaci nesto iz kucne radionsti...pa, kako si nekad ne zelim predbaciti da nisam probala bas sve za tog bebaca, budem napravila i taj uzasni HSG  :/

----------


## Betty

Evo samo kratko da napisem , mozda nekoga ipak ohrabrim . Meni je HSG prosao odlicno . Boli jako malo , osjecaj je slican jacem grcu prvi dan mensa. Ja sam se trudila opustiti sto vise misice materice pa sam izdisala pri svakom ustrcavanju kontrasta  i mislim da mi je to puno pomoglo . Mozda nekome pomogne taj mali tips .   :Kiss:

----------


## a72

*Betika *  :Kiss:  
sve nam ti fino napisa osim toga kakav je nalaz, je li sve  prohodno, sve ok?

----------


## Betty

> *Betika *  
> sve nam ti fino napisa osim toga kakav je nalaz, je li sve  prohodno, sve ok?


sve je prohodno , nalaz je odlican . Bila sam prilicno nervozna prije HSG pa sam u cekaonici non stop pila vode , pa sam na  UZV pregledu koji je predhodio HSG-u morala da idem u WC jer mi nista nije vidjela od besike .  U glavnom , meni je HSG ostao u sjecanju kao ... nista posebno .. iskustvo ,. Da moram otisla bih bez ikakvog straha ponovo .  Bila sam dosta opustena , MM je bio sa mnom citavo vrijeme . 
Nakon toga sam normalno otisla kuci , malo me bolilo poslije , ali mislim da me vise bolili od onog vaginalnog UZV ´nego od HSG .   :Love:

----------


## a72

*Betty*,
ma super da si i to rijesila i da je sve ok, a i moje iskustvo sa hsg-om je bilo isto, nista posebno, nikakav strasni bol, teza mi je bila neizvjesnot,ocekivanje ishoda i trema pred sam postupak nego sama intervencija...mada ima i drugacijih prica, zavisi od prohodnosti tuba, meni je bilo ok pa valjda zato i nije bilo bolno, a osim toga bas taj mjesec sam zatrudnila , tako da navijam svima za hsg 
 :Wink:

----------


## Jim

Drage moje rode,da li je itko radio hsg u Suncu?Ja sam se tamo naručila za par dana.  :Raspa:

----------


## mala nada

I ja moram na hsg u sljedećem ciklusu.Mogu vam reči da me sad kad sam ovo sve pročitala malo strah.Šta mislite da li bi me trebao voziti MM tamo?Pitam jer do tamo ima oko 100 km,1 i po sat vožnje,pa ako boli kako ću se vratiti kući :/ 
Možda ako ostanem T do tada,ga preskočim  :Embarassed:

----------


## Šiškica

I ja sam jučer  obavila svoj HSG.. U Vinogradskoj 

Sve prošlo super.. jajovodi prohodni.. :D 
Nije ništa bolila pretraga a poslije sam morala na posao pa sam skužila da nesmijem brzo hodati - nego ko patka sam se gegala.. danas nikakvi bolovi , samo probavne smetnje od sumameda..

Mala nada samo ti lijepo zamoli muža da ide s tobom - mislim da baš i nije preporučljivo se šetati iza pretrage, nego lijepo što prije kući i pod dekicu  ..

----------


## lastavica1979

I ja sam bila na hsg u utorak bilo je podnosljivo najvise osjeti se kad stavi kateter ostalo je sve podnosljivo,a muz bi trebao ic s tobom jer ipak primas taj kontrast meni se poslije povracalo i boli te kao kad imas mengu

----------


## nata

Ja nemam lijepo sjećanje na tu pretragu. Bila sam prije godinu dana. Boljelo me i jako sam krvarila. Poslije pretrage smjestili su me u sobu na nekoliko sati da odmaram. Prvo su me htjeli zadržati preko noći, no uspjela sam ih nagovoriti da me puste. Doma sam povraćala i nakon toga sam bila ko nova, preporođena. Valjda me to više mučilo nego ona bol "dolje" (prije nego su me otpustili, dobila sam ručak, a bila sam gladna ko vuk kad cijeli dan nisam ništa jela). Dobila sam 5dana bolovanja, od toga sam krvarila otprilike 2-3dana. Bolova skoro da nije ni bilo, možda zato što sam se držala preporuke doktora i stvarno sam mirovala.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam nakon hsg isto krvarila 3 dana i povracala taj dan,a drugi dan sam osjecala samo bol u trbuhu kao da imam mengu popila sam ketonal pol sata prije hsg i drugi dan jedan ketonal. Dobila sam 21 dan bolovanja. Jos uvijek sam doma i malo se pazim da ne dizem tesko i ne radim neke teske kucanske poslove samo rucak skuham. Curke cuvajte se koliko god mozete jer ako se same ne pricuvate nece vas nitko stedit

----------


## mala nada

Odlučeno MM će ići samnom.Jer ako stvarno bude i približno kao svima vama nema šanse da uspijem odvest se 100 km do kuće.Javim vam se kad ću ići i poslije kako je bilo   :Kiss:

----------


## lastavica1979

Javi nam drzimo ti vibrice da bude sve u redu,nemoj se bojati nista nije tak strasno,samo ak ti je lakse zamoli dr da ti prica kaj ce ti radit ak ti je lakse da se pripremis.Meni tak lakse on je reko sad ce malo bolit ja stisla zube i za tren gotovo kateter unutra i on je reko poslije ovog nebi trebalo bolit i tako je bilo. Ponesi ulozak sa sobom

----------


## Jim

Cure,ja se spremam na HSG u Suncu,kažu mi da ne trebam obaviti nikakve pretrage prije toga? :?

----------


## gaggy

*Jim* prije Hsg-a trebaš obavezno napraviti brisevena ureaplasmu, kandidu i još neka dva ne mogu se točno sjetiti kako se zovu i još papu napraviti, jer ti mora biti sve čisto prije te pretrage da ne dodje do infekcije ( tako je meni moj gin. rekao).

----------


## mala nada

*jim* dr.u Ri mi je rekao da izvadim sedimentaciju te da nasmije biti veća od 20,prije M a onda se javiti na hsg 7-10 dc.

----------


## lastavica1979

Jim moras obavit briseve i papu obavezno,ako ne radi njih onda radi sebe jer ako imas kakvu bakteriju on ti to kontrastom posalje u trbusnu supljinu i ona se toga nikad ne izljacit tj vrlo tesko. Zbog sebe to napravi. Brisevi su ti 100kn kod privatnika,a papu imas kod svog ginica valjda radjenu u zadnjih 6 meseci nemora bit tik taj dan radjena

----------


## Tabby

Cure,molim vas za savjet.
Na pregledu su mi napisali da moram napraviti HSG,međutim rekli su da to moram napraviti kod privatnika  :? 
Može li se to ipak napraviti u nekoj bolnici preko zdravstvenog?Zašto mi preporučuju privatnika kad sve ostale pretrage mogu napraviti na teret HZZO-a?Što da radim?Hvala na odgovorima   :Smile:

----------


## Suncem.m.

tabby, ko ti je to napisao? Tvoj soc ginekolog? Privatni ginekolog? 
Hsg ti pokriva zdravstveno tako da ti soc ginekolog treba dati uputnicu i to možeš obaviti u bolnici. Na tebi je da biraš gdje ćeš.

(ali nešto mi se vrti po glavi da se i preko socijalnog treba dati nekih 400 kn za kateter. Ili sam to nešto pobrkala  :/ )

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam prošla sagu sa treženjem državne bolnice gdje napraviri HSG..
izgubila sam tonu živaca .. i na kraju uspjela  to riješiti..
 :Grin:  
Zahvaljujući lastavici došla sam do inf. da se ta pretraga radi i u Vinogradskoj kod dr. Kune..
Ak te zanima poslat ću ti br. na pp

obavezno trebaš imati briseve, papu i povjest bolesti..

----------


## Šiškica

a ove 400 kn.. za kateter   :Rolling Eyes:   nemoj biti naivna i kupovati.. 

bolnice imaju uglavnom  materijal.. ak slučajno ostanu bez nečega kažu dođi sutra ponovo..

inemoj ići  u Petrovu, kao ja naivka, kupila i kateter i kontrast a dr. nije znao napraviti pretragu..  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  i lijepo ostala bez 700 kn..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tabby

Išla sam na Sv.Duh na konzultacije vezane uz MPO.I rekli su mi što sve moram od pretraga obaviti (CB,hormoni...) i HSG.Ali za HSG su rekli da idem kod dr.B privatno  :? 
Nisam baš u najboljoj financijskoj situaciji,pa se bojim da me ne gledaju drugačije ako donesem nalaz iz neke bolnice?U kojim se Zg bolnicama radi HSG i treba li se naručiti?Hvala vam na odgovorima,malo sam zbunjena i nova u svemu,pa mi nemojte zamjeriti   :Smile:

----------


## Tabby

Šiškica,molim te broj na pp ako ti nije problem.Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Jim

Drage moje rode s iskustvom, hiiitttnooo trebam pomoć! Za 2 dana idem privatno na hsg. Rekli su mi da popijem tabletu protiv bolova,šta mi savjetujete da uzmem?Kako izgleda hsg?Kako se osjećate poslje da znam mogu li sama otići? Da li nalazi budu odmah gotovi?Heeelppp!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## hanumica fata

hey jill, good luck!
ja sam takodje narucena na HSG ovog mjeseca, i doktorica mi je rekla da je to sve individualno...neko moze sve bez problema sam, a poneko je iscpljen od anestezije (kod nas se radi pod punom), ili ima u narednim satima bolove u donjem trbuhu etc...dakle, vjerovatno ti je bolje da ti se nadje neko pri ruci!
za tablete ce valjda neko sa iskustvom da se javi!

----------


## Šiškica

Ketotal,  Voltaren forte i sl... pol sata do sat prije postupka..

i obavezno podsjetite dr. da vam napiše antibiotike (summamed)- da nebi došlo do infekcije ..

stretno   :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Stretno  - sretno   :Embarassed:

----------


## dani39

sretno za HSG,
ja sam išla privatno na UZV/HSG i nije mi ništa trebalo od tableta jer oni 
rade sa malim kateterima,dok u bolnicama rade RTG/HSG sa anest.pa su mi preporučili da uzmem 3.dana godišnjega jer da svatko drugačije reagira.Radije sam se odlučila za onaj 1.kod privatnog iako je cijena 1200kn i nije mi žao jer stvarno nije bolilo,ali naravno da to ovisi o prohodnosti ,pa ti svakako možeš popiti nešto od navedenih u posljednjem postu ,preventive radi.
Još jednom sretno!

----------


## amyx

HSG se može obaviti u bolnici ali su tolike procedure dok se naručiš, dok dođeš na red, dok oni imaju sav potreban pribor i materijal...ma užas. Ja sam otišla kod privatnika, platila 1000 kuna i sve gotovo za manje od pola sata. Nalazi su mi bili odmah gotovi, bolilo je malo, ništa neizdrživo a nisam čak ni ništa popila za bolove. Nisam ni antibiotike dobila i ništa mi se nije zakompliciralo. Nalaz je hvala bogu bio ok. Sve u svemu nikakvo traumatično iskustvo s HSG-om nemam

----------


## Jim

Drage rode,evo i mene sa hsg-a. Napokon sam skinula i taj kamen sa srca. Evo moje iskustvo za sve one koje to tek čeka. Ja sam hsg obavila u Poliklinici Sunce. Oduševljena sam ponašanjem liječnika i osoblja. Prvo je gin razgovarala samnom i objasnila mi postupak.Nisam osjetila nikakvu pretjeranu bol, prvo kratka (2 sekunde) oštra bol dok stavljaju kateter a zatim onako podmukla bol kad puštaju tekućinu,kao val boli koji prođe za par sekundi i tako svaki puta,identična kao kad imate mjesečnicu (iako su moji bolovi za vrijeme mjesečnice 100 puta veći od ovoga).
Ma cure ništa strašno,lako za preživjeti,zaista bol koju svatko može pretrpjeti. 
Nalazi su bili odmah,D jajovod savršeno prohodan a L jajovod nažalost neprohodan.

----------


## Tabby

Jim,hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo s nama jer i mene to čeka.Malo sam uplašena jer čitam da cure različito reagiraju na taj postupak.I ja ću ići kod privatnika pa se nadam da ipak neće biti tako strašno.Kad i to obavim,javiti ću svoje iskustvo.A što ti kažu za to kad ti je L.jajovod začepljen?Može li se to nekako ispraviti?Oprosti,ali nova sam u tome i ne znam ništa o tome   :Embarassed:  
Sretno    :Kiss:

----------


## Tabby

Zaboravila sam te pitati jesi li dobila što protiv bolova prije ili su ti preporučili da ti nešto popiješ doma?

----------


## Mrva

bok curice, pomagajte vi koje ste imale iskustva!
Trebam ići na hsg preporuka jednog dr. iz Zajčeve.sad, neznam da li se hsg radi u Zajčevoj ili njima blizu VV?
Da li u bolnici ima UZV hsg il samo rentgen?
Da li se vrijede nalazi briseva od prije 7 mj?

----------


## pujica

VV ne radi takve postupke, dakle zajceva, neka druga bolnica ili privatno

sto se tice briseva - radije ih ponovi - hsg je jako opasan ako postoji neka bestija pa bolje provjeriti prije, 7 mjeseci je dosta dugo

----------


## Mrva

> VV ne radi takve postupke, dakle zajceva, neka druga bolnica ili privatno
> 
> sto se tice briseva - radije ih ponovi - hsg je jako opasan ako postoji neka bestija pa bolje provjeriti prije, 7 mjeseci je dosta dugo


da, malo je dugo, mislila sam se provuć jer sam jako nestrpljiva čekat po 4 tjedna nalaze.a još me muči jedna stvar.naručena sam na uzimanje briseva 25.03. a to je dan kad bi trebala dobit M.možda i ne dobijem, zna mi se pomaknut, al svejedno neznam može li se uzet bris ako unutra već ima potencijalno sukrvice?ili da odem pa će gin procjenit? i gdje da briseve nosim s obzironm da mi je gin u Sesvetama?
hvala hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Tabby

Ja sam bila u sličnoj situaciji,samo što sam ja bila naručena za briseve nekoliko dana iza menstruacije.I naravno,još nije bilo sve čisto i nije mi mogao uzeti briseve.Tako da ne vjerujem da će ti moći uzeti briseve ako ti taj dan pada mjesečnica  :/ 
Ne znam za Sesvete,ali ja sam briseve nosila u Zavod za javno zdravstvo na Mirogojskoj.

----------


## Mrva

pitat ću doktora gdje da ih nosim, a možda usoijem ak mi M malo zakasni..

----------


## pirica

ja sam iz sesveta i ja sam nosila briseve u Petrovu

----------


## pirica

> ja sam iz sesveta i ja sam nosila briseve u Petrovu


bili su gotovi za 2.tj

----------


## Mrva

pirice,puno ti hvala onda ću tako i ja.samo gdje se ostavljaju brisevi, tamo gdje se vadi krv?  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> pirice,puno ti hvala onda ću tako i ja.samo gdje se ostavljaju brisevi, tamo gdje se vadi krv?


na mikrobiologiji, prođe se iza glavne zgrade, mislim da se u toj zgradi vadi krv i daju plivaći

----------


## Mrva

> Mrva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pirice,puno ti hvala onda ću tako i ja.samo gdje se ostavljaju brisevi, tamo gdje se vadi krv? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na mikrobiologiji, prođe se iza glavne zgrade, mislim da se u toj zgradi vadi krv i daju plivaći


hvala  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## hanumica fata

ja sam prekjuce uradila HSG, pa da prijavim i svoje iskustvo:
ovde gdje ja zivim, HSG se zapravo radi kao dijagnosticka laparoskopija (detaljno, sa pregledanjem unutrasnjih organa) i obavezno pod punom anestezijom (koje sam se ja plasila vise nego samog zahvata   :Laughing:    )
ali sve je dobro proslo, rezultati su dobri i zaista je ovo vrsta kontrole koja je jako korisna da se uradi ko god se bori sa neplodnoscu, i to sto prije to bolje. 
nakon operacije, ostala sam jos sat-dva u klinici na posmatranju i onda su me otpustili. nikakve tablete protiv bolova nisam morala da pijem, osjecaj je onako kao malo teza menstruacija. pomalo sam krvarila (tj.vise je plava kontrastna tecnost curila iz mene) i to sada nakon dva dana uglavnom nestaje...
na kraju prvog dana sam otisla u laganu setnju, a sutradan vec bila najnormalnije u akciji...
anesteziologu sam rekla da cu ponovo da svratim kod nje, kad pozelim da se dobro naspavam   :Laughing:

----------


## elena-mk

:Laughing:  Hanumice, ti uvijek uspijes pronaci smesnu stranu svega sto ti se desi. Divim ti se, tako vedru curu nisam srela odavno! 
 :Kiss:   za tebe i evo malo~~~~~~~~ da ti sledeci ciklus bude BINGO!!!!

----------


## hanumica fata

ma da *elena*, ja pokusavam da razmisljam kao sto stoji u mom potpisu   :Smile:   :Smile:  

osim toga, zaista IMA gomila smijesnih, tj. tragi-komicnih stvari koje se nama sa ovog foruma desavaju   :Smile:  

osim toga, bas sam nedavno pronasla neki stari topic od *betty* na tu temu, zamalo da se udavih od smijeha...pa sam pokusala da nagovorim curu da opet startuje nesto slicno, ali zasad je nema...

puno pozdrava, i dajte jos poneku provalu iz operacionih sala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(dok ja opet nisam pocela da pricam, kako je pored mene lezala lezbejka koja dolazi na sedmu inseminaciju i koje je muke pri tome more   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:      )

----------


## MMK

Evo provala, ali poslije operacione sale, dok su me sestre gurale na krevetu MM kaže da se nisam gasila, koliko sam im nesto pričala i objašnjavala - ja se ničeg ne sjećam.
Čovječe koliko se razlikuju procedure, ja sam za dijagnostičku laparo i histero ležala 4 d. u bolnici i to su i tada razmišljali, pustili jer je išao vikend, inače bi vjerovatno ostala 5 d.

----------


## elena-mk

da ne zachatavamo temu ali moram ovo da vam kazem...kad sam ja radila laparo, doslo je do nekih manjih komplikacija tako da dolazili su doktori na vizitu svakih pola sata. I tako negde drugog dana dolazi jedna zena u belom mantilu i ja po obicaju dignem spavachicu da me pregledaju a ispod nje nista, kad zena kaze meni: gospodjo, u redu je, ja sam dosla samo da pokupim tanjure..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   nisam znala gde da gledam od srama!!

----------


## hanumica fata

ahahahaaha   :Laughing:  

*elena* to je super...podsjeca me prica na jednu babu u malom selu u bosni...jednostavna zena, provela citav vijek i izrodila gomilu djece bez da je ikada otisla kod doktora...ali po stare dane dobije jadna neku cistu, i sin je odveze u grad u sarajevo kod ginekologa...kaze doktor njoj, skinite se iza paravana...kaze ona, sinko je li SVE? kaze on, da, sve...izlazi baba iza paravana, skinula gore i kosulju, i potkosulju, i grudnjak, a dole i dalje potpuno zamotana i obucena    :Embarassed:

----------


## Mrva

cure, dal koja zna kad se obavlja hsg u Merkuru?
oni su mi nekako nesigurni u informacije.taj dan kad sam zvala nije bilo glavne sestre koja zna pa su mi nesigurno rekli da se valjda obavlja samo srijedom, al pošto se bolinica preuređuje da kad ujutro dođem da će vidjeti dal će rentgen uopće raditi ili ne  :?  :?

----------


## lastavica1979

KOliko ja znam Merkur ne ne radi hsg. Nazovi Vinogradsku Dr Kuna on ti je super i zamoli ga ako ti moze napravit hsg

----------


## Mrva

> KOliko ja znam Merkur ne ne radi hsg. Nazovi Vinogradsku Dr Kuna on ti je super i zamoli ga ako ti moze napravit hsg


rade, rade samo 1 dan u tjednu a to baš niko nezna..

----------


## mufloncic

dobar dan...
ja sam jučer radila HSG kod privatnika. najavljivali su mi bolove ali kod mene uvijek ima komplikacija pa mene nije boljelo uštrcavanje kontrasta već samo uvođenje katetera jer prilaz ulazu u maternicu kod mene je vijugav  a ne ravan kao kod većine cura. pošto doktor nije mogao naći ulaz od prva morao mi je lagano uštipnuti maternicu kako bi se ona kontraktirala i time otkrila položaj ulaza. danas me još boli. imam popriličan pritisak u maternici cijal sam napuhana.
zanima me dali je neko ode imao sličan problem i zna li netko koliko ta nepristupačnost utjeće na samo začeče. idem kog ginekologa u ponedljeljak po nalaze i to ću ga pitati ali pošto nisam naišla na niti jednu curu sa sličnim problemom zanimaju me vaša iole slična iskustva.
moram priznati da sam ugodno iznenađena sa cijelim postupkom. i unatoč komplikacijama nebih rekla da je ovo bilo strašno iskustvo.  :Wink:

----------


## lastavica1979

To je normalno bude te popustilo nakon dva dana i mene je tak boljelo.

----------


## Šiškica

muflončić ti bolovi su ti normalni.. bude prošlo za dva dana..

nadam se da piješ antibiotike !!!!!!

----------


## mufloncic

> muflončić ti bolovi su ti normalni.. bude prošlo za dva dana..
> 
> nadam se da piješ antibiotike !!!!!!


antibiotike još uvijek pijem... uspila sam čak navući i candidu od atibiotika...
bila sam jučer kod ginekologa i pitala sam ga dali bi to što mi je ulaz u maternicu nedostupa može biti razlog što još uvijek nisam trudna i rekao mi je da ne ali to će mi raditi probleme pri mogućim inseminacijama i/ili umjetnoj...  :Sad:

----------


## niki31

drage moje,
javljam se jer se nadam da ce moje iskustvo ohrabriti zene koje traze podatke o hsg postupku kao sto sam ih i sama nedavno trazila.
pocetkom godine isla sam na hsg rengenski jer su mi na laporoskopiji koju sam radila prije toga ( laporoskopska operacija endometrioze nakon spontanog pobacaja...uglavnom jedna grozna i tuzna prica )ustanovili i neprohodnost desnog jajovoda ( a lijevi jajnik mi je izvadjen ).
citala sam po forumima iskustva zena ( bolovi,padanje u nesvijest,zene koje iz tih razloga odustaju od pretrage ).u bolnicu sam stigla paralizirana od straha.
premda smo vec bili naruceni za dogovor za ivf za koji nisu potrebni prohodni jajovodi svejedno sam otisla...mislila sam mozda bas budem te srece i ostanem trudna ( sanse za to su bile gotovo nikakve obzirom da sam 1.put ostala trudna nakon 2 godine pokusavanja !!!!ali jednostavno sam bila spremna sve isprobati.
uglavnom da skratim pricu,napravila 10 dana prije ovulacije,dobila i inekciju protiv bolova koja mi bas nije pomogla,boljelo me kao sto me nikad nista u zivotu nije boljelo,strasna,ostra bol,koja na srecu traje vrlo,vrlo kratko.
nasrecu, u ovoj prici postoji i ALI 
moj ginekolog kaze da je bol koju osjecamo kod hsg mozda 1/20 onog kako ce nam biti na porodu,prema tome moje dame najvaznije je da se psihicki pripremite...znaci boli ( osim ako vam jajaovodi nisu prohodni onda ne ) i kratko traje. i to je to. poslije vas mzda boli jos malo,kao menstrualni bolovi,krvari se 1-3 dana.
ja sad kad znam sto je to bez pretjerivanja bih mogla to raditi SVAKI DAN   a mislila sam tada da je to najgora stvar na svijetu !
jesam li vam rekla da sam isti mjesec OSTALA TRUDNA??!! :D  :D ni moj doktor u bolnici nije vjerovao kad sam mu rekla.
sad opet problemi,prijeteci polozaj,tablete,lezanje, ali nema veze mogu ja to !!
CURE GLAVU GORE !
Zapamtite kad nesto jako zelimo onda to i dobijemo,na ovaj ili onaj nacin,znam nije fer da moramo prolaziti takve stvari kad je to u vecini slucajeva tako lako,sve sam to prosla ali bitno je da dodjemo do cilja.
sretno svima

----------


## a72

*niki31*, cestitam ti od sca, a prica ti je super! I ja sam prvi put ostala trudna u mjesecu kad mi je radjen hsg  :D  i iz te trudnoce imam svoje jedino dijete koje je sad vec 10-godisnja ljepotica   :Heart:

----------


## niki31

thanks a72

nadam se da ce nase price pomoci ohrabriti  druge zene

----------


## elena-mk

I ja sam u maju radila HSG a ovaj mesec histero i danas opet dobila   :Sad:  . Moze li mi neko reci koliko traje efekat tog prosirenja jajevoda koji nastaje prilikom HSG-a? Inace hormoni, spetmiogram i sve ostalo je OK..

----------


## niki31

elena pozdrav,
nazalost ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje.ono što bih ja napravila na tvom mjestu je da bih nazvala bolnicu i tražila dr koji ti je radio hsg i njega pitala.ako ga ne uspiješ dobiti neka ti kažu kad je dežuran pa ga onda nazovi...ili pitaj svoju gin. netko od njih mora znati.
think pink

----------


## tikica_69

Jel netko zna gdje se sve u ZG moze privatno napraviti HSG i koliko kosta i da li u Vinogradskoj daju nesto protiv bolova i za smirenje dok rade HSG?

TNX!

----------


## Pinky

ne znam za zg ali mene je u st privatno kostao 1250 kn

----------


## Šiškica

> Jel netko zna gdje se sve u ZG moze privatno napraviti HSG i koliko kosta i da li u Vinogradskoj daju nesto protiv bolova i za smirenje dok rade HSG?
> 
> TNX!


Tikica meni je dr. Kuna u 1 . mj. radio HSG .(naravno u Vinogradskoj na uputnicu) Radi ga ultarzvučno (ne rengenski). Ništa me nije bolilo, skoro je bilo kao običan pregled. Sve skupa trajalo između 1 i 2 minute.. 
Preporučio je da prije HSG-a popijem nešto jače za bolove. Mislim da sam popila Vlotaren retard.. jedino me poslije boluckalo kao da imam M..
probaj se s dr.K.  dogovoriti ..

----------


## tikica_69

A probala sam se dogovoriti pa on misli da je to nepotrebno s obzirom na los nalaz MM, ali ja cu umrijeti ako i to ne probam   :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure ja sam se dogovorila za UZV HSG ovaj tjedan (srijeda ili četvrtak, kad mi menga skroz prođe) kod dr. Kraljevića u Vinogradskoj. Htjela sam kod Kune ali on je na godišnjem pa da mi ne propadne i ovaj ciklus dogovorila se sa Kraljevićem... Čula sam da je i on jako dobar.
Mene zanima sljedeće- koliko ste poslije hsg-a bile doma? Naime ja sam uzela samo 1 slobodan dan na poslu, ne mogu si više priuštiti pa me zanima da li ću moći na posao drugi dan?
I pitala sam doktora da li da popijem što protiv bolova i on mi je rekao da to nije ništa strašno, da je malo neugodno i da ako želim popijem Voltaren...
Javit ću vam kako je prošlo iako me sad hvata strah kad sam pročitala sve vaše priče- ali ako sam preživjela vanmateričnu i lpsc onda ću valjda i hsg :?

----------


## elena-mk

Ja sam sledeceg dana nakon HSG-a otisla na posao. Nisam nisto popila pre intervencije, mada nisu mi dali nikakvu anesteziju, bolelo je, moram da priznam ali ne toliko da ne mozes da izdrzis i hB trajalo je vrlo kratko. Nekoliko sata nakon toga popila sam jednu tabletu protiv bolova koji su bili jacine kao kad dobijes M i to je to. Sutradan ko da se nista nije desilo (osim spottinga koji je trajao nedelju dana ali je to sasvim normalno). Pusa i drzim ti fige!   :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

18.8. sam bila u Vinogradskoj na brisevima i papi i vidjela sam dr. Kunu ..

ne kužim  :? na godišnjem je  :?

----------


## Gabi25

hvala elena  :Love:  

šiškice ja sam zvala baš gore na odjel i rekla mi je sestra da je na drugom dijelu godišnjeg do 07.09.  :?

----------


## Gabi25

Evo cure da vam javim- bila sam danas na hsg-u u vinogradskoj kod dr. Kraljevića i nažalost ovaj jedini jajovod koji imam mi je začepljen i nisu ga uspjeli otčepiti niti sa tekućinom...
nije bilo tako strašno, pripremila sam se na puno gore, boljelo me dok su mi stavljali taj kateter onako kao prvi dan menge i onda me jače zaboljelo kad su počeli ubrizgavati tekućinu jer je začepljenje dosta jako. ali sve skupa kratko traje tako da se da preživjeti...
e sad kad znamo da ćemo prirodno jako teško zanijeti selimo se na pdf potpomognute  :Bye:

----------


## Gabi25

E da još nešto pitam- ne mogu nigdje naći takvu temu a dr. Kuni idem tek sljedeći tjedan- da li uopće ima smisla ići sad na lpsc i pokušati srediti taj jedan jajovod ili da direkt krenemo na IVF??
Bojim se ako je taj jajovod tako jako začepljen da i ako ga uspiju srediti ne ostanu neki ožiljci koji mogu ponovo dovesti do vanmaterične. Ni sama nisam pametna a ne znam kako ću dočekati sljedeći tjedan da odem doktoru po savjet...

----------


## Šiškica

Nažalos moram ti reći ono što i sama znaš a to je STRPI se još malo ..   :Love:  

Sad znaš kakva je situacija a dr. Kuna ti bude  lijepo objasnio što dalje...
mislim da te neće puno gnjaviti s pretragama i da ćeš brzo u postupak ..
drži se draga   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

šiškice  :Love:  
hvala ti puno, i ja se iskreno nadam da ću u postupak što prije jer nemam baš snage za ponovnu laparoskopiju pa opet čekanje na prirodnu trudnoću sa jednim jajovodom...

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, u kojoj Zg bolnici se moze napraviti UZV HSG. U Vinogradskoj rade samo RTG HSG, a dr. Tomic me salje da to rijesim u iducem ciklusu?

TNX!

----------


## lastavica1979

U vinogradskoj rade uzv hsg sigurno ja bila u drugom mjesecu,ti reci da hoces uzv hsg zamoli dr da ti napravi uzv hsg i reci mu da znas da ga rade. Ona zena na salteru je koma kaj narucuje nemoj s njom nista pricat samo s doktorom

----------


## tikica_69

Idem u Zabok na RTG HSG pod lokalnom anestezijom u srijedu 23.09.
Evo, i to sam rijesila.....

----------


## MIRELAS1

evo i ja se javljam sa svojom mukom...zadnja menga je bila 14.08...20.08. sam bila na hsg ...bilo je jako bolno...sada je s jajnicima sve ok..međutim do sad menga nije došla..kasni 8 dana...pošto imam policističke jajnike i navikla sam da menga kasni..osjećam se drugačije...prije su me dva tjedna prije menge bolile cice ko vrag a sad ništa..obično bi bila jako napuhnuta..sad ništa..na dan kad sam trebala dobiti mengu došo je čudni bijeložućkast iscijedak...dosta obilan i još uvijek traje...možda smo uspijeli??...jel imao ko takav slučaj?

----------


## tikica_69

Dobila sam samo nesto sto me osamutilo i to tak da nisam ni pricati mogla, a bolilo me tak da komotno mogu usporediti s trudovima.
Sada me glava i ramena rasturaju (nisam nasla poveznice sa HSG-om) i da mi netko plati i to masno, ne bih vise ponovila,hvala  :shock: 
Nalazi su tek sutra iza 12, no tesko da cu sutra stici u Zabok   :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

> Dobila sam samo nesto sto me osamutilo i to tak da nisam ni pricati mogla, a bolilo me tak da komotno mogu usporediti s trudovima.
> Sada me glava i ramena rasturaju (nisam nasla poveznice sa HSG-om) i da mi netko plati i to masno, ne bih vise ponovila,hvala  :shock: 
> Nalazi su tek sutra iza 12, no tesko da cu sutra stici u Zabok


Tikice i mene su ramena i glava rasturali poslije HSG, doktor Šparac mi je rekoa da nešto popijem protiv bolova, sutra je odmah bilo lakše, pa ne brini se proće već sutradan ćeš biti kao nova. A da iako su mi jajovodi bili prohodni ne bih tu avanturu više ponovila ni za živu glavu.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

tnx rozi   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, jel koja mozda imala temperaturu iza HSG-a?

----------


## tikica_69

Dakle, dobila sam otpusno pismo na kojem pise: Pacijentica zaprimljena 23.09.2009. Uredjen HSG. Otpustena 24.09.2009. U slucaju komplikacija hitno se javiti na odjel ginekologije. I to je sve!
Uz to CD sa dvije snimke koje ja kao laik ne znam iscitati. Na slikama ni slova, ni brojke.

I sad nek ja uzmem staklenu kuglu i vidim jesu li meni jajovodi bili zastopani pa su ih ispropuhali, jesu li bili prohodni, jesu li jos uvijek neprohodni???

I tako cu ja zivjeti u neznanju do ne znam kada, jer ne znam tko bi mogao ocitati nalaz na kojem nista ne pise, a i radim sutra cijeli dan i ne znam kad i kako da uhvatim dr. Tomica koji se sluzi pisacom masinom i komp nikad ne pali, pa ni ne znam kako ce mi ocitati ista sa tih fotki da i ga ovaj tjedan uspijem gore uloviti.

Ja ne znam jesam li ja toliko ocigledan pehista ili sam mozda zacoprana...znam samo da bih mogla bez treptaja oka trenutno nekoga zadaviti   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## a72

tikica, pa stvarno    :Evil or Very Mad:   pa kako mogu tako...jesi li gledala te snimke, vidi li se da kontrast nesmetano prolazi ili sta? Stvarno ne znam kako to ide, ja sam radila davno (nisu davali cd) i odmah , po snimanju sam znala stanje, i pri izlasku iz bolnice su mi dali rtg snimke ...

----------


## elena-mk

*a72*  i meni isto tako...*tikice*, vidi ti, na snimke ako su jajevodi prohodni, vidi se kako kontrast prolazi kroz jajevode ko niz dvije cevcice i se slobodno izlijeva u stomacnu supljinu ( ako te snimke koje si dobila su RTG, ako sam dobro skuzila..)

----------


## tikica_69

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8416/hsg1.jpg 

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/558/hsg2.jpg

----------


## a72

Nalaz je uredan, ha pazi mene   :Embarassed:  , ali radila sam 2 puta hsg, pa eto na osnovu mojih snimki i moga nalaza, rekla bih i da je tebi ok, jer kontrast se vidi cijelom duzinom jajovoda, i cak ti je jedan, cini mi se lijevi dosta vijugav kao i moj.  

Sretno, nije rijetkost da bas u ovom ciklusu uspijes, meni je dr rekao da niposto ne propustim bas taj ciklus, i iz njega je moja velika cura  :Heart:

----------


## a72

Na 1. slici se bolje vide jajovodi,jer na drugoj se kontrast vec "rasuo" po unutrasnjosti. 

Evo ti za poredjenje ,ovo je ok nalaz, a cini mi se da je i tvoj takav : http://www.advancedfertility.com/hsg.htm

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## elena-mk

Nalaz ti je odlican, jedan jajevod ti je kao i moj vise vijugav, a imas i obilno izlivanje kontrasta u stomacnoj supljini. Kod mene je isto tako bilo i moja ginicka je rekla: ne brini, jajevodi su ti ko tuneli   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Uzivaj, sve je super!

----------


## tikica_69

Tocno...i doktor mi je to danas potvrdio. Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## iskrica

Cure, imam jedno pitanje, budući da moram ići na RTG HSG, naručila bi se u Medikol jer sam čula da socijalno to ne rade?
Jel ima ko iskustva sa Medikolom?
Zahvaljujem na odgovorima..
 :love:

----------


## kiara79

> Cure, imam jedno pitanje, budući da moram ići na RTG HSG, naručila bi se u Medikol jer sam čula da socijalno to ne rade?
> Jel ima ko iskustva sa Medikolom?
> Zahvaljujem na odgovorima..


Draga moja,tvoj gin ti daje uputnicu i naručiš se u bolnici i ne plačaš ništa,ja ga radila prije mjesec dana na Sv.Duhu.  :Love:

----------


## *TINA*

drage moje....
čitajući vaše postove malo sam se zabrinula...
naime naručena sam na HSG.... ali nitko od doktora mi nije spominjao da bi prije odlaska na HSG morala napraviti briseve i papa test ..  :? ...
dali je onda pametno ići na HSG, ako nisam to napravila?????

također vas molim da mi kažete dali je u redu ići na HSG ako ti daju fiziološku otopinu? jer su mi preporučili da kupim u ljekarni ECHOVIST kontrast, jer je on navodno najbolji.... točnije najbolje pokaže rezultate...
ali njega nema više u prodaji....

unaprijed se zahvaljujem...
i oprostite ako sam dosadna....

----------


## *TINA*

drage moje....
čitajući vaše postove malo sam se zabrinula...
naime naručena sam na HSG.... ali nitko od doktora mi nije spominjao da bi prije odlaska na HSG morala napraviti briseve i papa test ..  :? ...
dali je onda pametno ići na HSG, ako nisam to napravila?????

također vas molim da mi kažete dali je u redu ići na HSG ako ti daju fiziološku otopinu? jer su mi preporučili da kupim u ljekarni ECHOVIST kontrast, jer je on navodno najbolji.... točnije najbolje pokaže rezultate...
ali njega nema više u prodaji....

unaprijed se zahvaljujem...
i oprostite ako sam dosadna....

----------


## *TINA*

drage moje....
čitajući vaše postove malo sam se zabrinula...
naime naručena sam na HSG.... ali nitko od doktora mi nije spominjao da bi prije odlaska na HSG morala napraviti briseve i papa test ..  :? ...
dali je onda pametno ići na HSG, ako nisam to napravila?????

također vas molim da mi kažete dali je u redu ići na HSG ako ti daju fiziološku otopinu? jer su mi preporučili da kupim u ljekarni ECHOVIST kontrast, jer je on navodno najbolji.... točnije najbolje pokaže rezultate...
ali njega nema više u prodaji....

unaprijed se zahvaljujem...
i oprostite ako sam dosadna....

----------


## *TINA*

drage moje....
čitajući vaše postove malo sam se zabrinula...
naime naručena sam na HSG.... ali nitko od doktora mi nije spominjao da bi prije odlaska na HSG morala napraviti briseve i papa test ..  :? ...
dali je onda pametno ići na HSG, ako nisam to napravila?????

također vas molim da mi kažete dali je u redu ići na HSG ako ti daju fiziološku otopinu? jer su mi preporučili da kupim u ljekarni ECHOVIST kontrast, jer je on navodno najbolji.... točnije najbolje pokaže rezultate...
ali njega nema više u prodaji....

unaprijed se zahvaljujem...
i oprostite ako sam dosadna....

----------


## lastavica1979

nemoj ic na hsg ako nisi napravila briseve jer ako imas kakvu zivinu od bakterija on ce ti tekucinom pogurnut u trbusnu supljinu i imala budes vecih problema

----------


## reny123

Da li liječnici preporučaju pauzirati s pravljenjem bebe u mjesecu u kojem je rađen HSG? 
Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Strumpfica

Nee, iskustva su da dosta žena odmah zatrudni nakon HSGa. HSG nije štetan čak ni ako je RTG HSG.
Danas sam ga obavila i planiramo već sutra početi s klomifenima...

----------


## MajaPOP

Evo velikog ohrabrenja za sve one koji se boje HSG, sumnjaju u njegovu ev. ucinkovitosti i sl..
Nakon godine dana pokusaja "a la naturale" sto bi rekli...poceli smo da preispitujemo odakle poceti sa dijagnostikom, kome se obratiti za prvu pomoc i kako uopste tretirati tu nemoc...Imala sam tu srecu ili nesrecu da budem u kontaktu sa vise ljekara (sto zbog privatnih poznanstava, sto zbog marketinga doticnih dr) koji su bili oprecnog misljenja: jedni su tvrdili da je sve "u glavi", jer su nalazi hormona, spremiogrami, ovulacije, brisevi i sl..bili super; a drugi da je razlog polip koji je tada bio velicine 0,5cm i koji je, opet oprecno, po nekima bio gl. razlog, a po nekima totalni nonsens po pitanju nepostojanja zaceca. Elem, prvi pokusaj HSG-a, zbog ciste nestrucnosti doktorice, nije uspio...te sam zbog njene nestrucnosti nakon 6 mjeseci ponovo radila HSG (u 8. mjesecu 2009. godine). Necu reci da me uopste nije boljelo, sam pregled je vise neugodan nego bolan, sam postupak umetanja katetera je vise neprijatan, pomalo bolan, ali injektovanje kontrasta, najbolniji dio (sve je individualno, prag bola je na kraju krajeva presudan) traje jako kratko i sve se da izdrzati. Ja sam prije samog pregleda dobila injekciju Buscopana te, po preporuci maticnog dr, popila 800mg Brufena... Nakon sto kontrast prodje (drzim fige da vam prodje, jer je to dobar znak ili dobar metod procepljavanja polu-zacepljenih jajnika), vise nista ne boli. Odlezala sam 2 sata u bolnici, isla kuci..mirovala dva dana i to je to. Nakon toga sam 3 mjeseca pila klomifene, na svako 3 dana isla na folikulometriju i opet nista.. Kad je sve sto se moglo uraditi u tom primarnom dijelu lijecenja steriliteta ucinjeno, dr su donijeli jednoglasnu odluku-histeroskopska polipektomija (vadjenje polipa putem histeroskopa-milimetarski instrumenti koji pomocu kamere koja ulazi kroz grlic materice, ciljano uklanjaju zadebljalo tkivo iliti polip), ja se hrabro odlucila i na to, nemam sta da izgubim, psiha usmjerana na odagnavanje straha od opste anestezije....Cekam mengu da se pojavi jer na dan kad je dobijem treba da pocnem piti pilule za kontracepciju, sve vec kupljeno, spremno,,,,ali menga ne dolazi!! Guess what?! TRUDNA SAM....beta je visoka, sreci nema kraja, sok je sveprisutan.

Smedji iscjedak je prisutan poslednja 3 dana, kazu "jajasce se gnijezdi, i to je normalno", terapija: Utrogestan 3x2, mirovanje..
Dakle, cuda su moguca i sve se desava kad dragi Bog iliti priroda kazu da je vrijeme i sve poteskoce sada gledam sa druge strane, jer se za neke stvari stvarno treba (iz)boriti!!!
Molim za vibre da UZ koji radim prekosutra bude dobar, da se malo zrno pravilno razvija i da cu, ako Bog da, u 11. mjesecu postati majka!!!!

----------


## speed

evo i to je moguće,supruga je nakon 2 god braka i 9 mj. ciljanih odnosa 15.2.  radila hsg u poliklinici vili,popila je par tableta 4 dana po 2 tablete(mislim protiv upale),krvarenje nikako nije prestajalo onako tamnije,nakon 10ak dana ode svom ginekologu on joj daje neke tablete protiv začeća jer bi od njih krvarenje trebalo prestat,u nadi da će prestat pije ih,ima bolove i dalje krvari,danas ponovo ide svom ginekologu i on opet prepisuje neke tablete,dolazi doma ima velike bolove ide na hitnu,šalju nas na ginekologiju i tamo kažu da je trudna 9 tjedana,ostali smo paf,oko 10.1. dogodila se trudnoća,ovaj na hsg nije ništa skužio,ni njen ginić,pila je tablete protiv začeća od kojih je imala bolove jer je trudna,razočarani smo u sve...sad leži u bolnici i neznam čemu da se nadamo....

----------


## elena-mk

Hvala tebe Boze..bas mi je zao, ovako nesto ja prvi put cujem...zelim vam sve najbolje, vasa beba je pravi borac! ..znam da vam je tesko ali morate biti jaki i davati snagu jedan drugome. Saljem vam svu snagu svijeta i puno srece.

----------


## dubyaki

pozdrav svima koji su u potrazi za odgovorima vezanim uz HSG (rtg u mom slučaju). evo da podijelim svoje iskustvo s vama. pacijentica sam na VV i iz tog razloga me nijedna bolnica u azgrebu nije htjela primiti, tako da sam se naručila za pregled u opću bolnicu sisak. 
išla sam 8. dan ciklusa, noseći sa sobom nalaze CB-a. smjestili su me u sobu gdje sam čekala na red oko 2 i nešto sata. prije postupka došla je sestra i dala mi injekciju protiv bolova u guzu. nakon toga su me odveli u ginekološku operacijsku salu gdje je počelo...prvo neugodno ispiranje rodnice, zatim postavljanje sonde, već sam tada počela plakati. nakon toga su me na kolicima u ležećem položaju sa raširenim nogama vozili do rtg-a u drugom dijelu bolnice. 
čitavim putem sam plakala, jer je bolno sa sondom u sebi prelaziti sve rupe i pragove u bolnici. dovezli su me u sobu sa rtg-om, premjestili na stol i tamo sam par minuta čekala gina da ubrizga kontrast. upozorio me da će boliti, ali nikakve riječi me na to nisu mogle pripremiti. to je bol kakvu do sada nisam osjetila, jaka, probadajuća, osjećaj kad da će mi se rasprsnuti i jajovodi i jajnici, maternica i cijela utroba...zbilja me jako bolilo i vikala sam i molila da prestanu. 
brzo je bilo gotovo i gin je izvadio instrumente, već mi je tada bilo puno lakše, ali suze su mi tekle same od sebe još valjda sat vremena poslije...više me i nije toliko bolilo koliko sam bila u šoku! nalaz je bio uredan, jajovodi prohodni, preporuka je mirovanje par dana i uzimanje analgetika prema potrebi. 
ja sam tamo krenula puna informacija s foruma ovog ili onog, puna straha i s grčem u želucu...i dobro da jesam...bila sam na pola pripremljena da će možda boliti...bolilo je puno više nego sam očekivala...
nakon svega drago mi je da je s jajovodima sve ok i ovu pretragu više nikada ne mislim ponoviti...
budite hrabre, istina je da kratko traje, ali pripremite se na bol...
pozdrav sima  :Smile:

----------


## štrumfeta

*dubyaki*, ovo što si napisala je strašno. tim više što ti je nalaz bio: prohodni jajovodi. 
ja sam bila privatno, bez ikakve injekcije, nije bolilo više od pape i trajalo je ni 2 minute.
ok, i meni su jajovodi bili prohodni i sigurna sam da više boli ako nisu.
ali stvarno ne znam kako u bolnicama uspiju pretragu koja očito ne mora biti toliko strašna napraviti tako traumatičnim iskustvom za žene.
 :Mad:

----------


## piki

*Dubyaki*, stvarno mi te žao! Tim više što ja moram na HSG. 
Jel bio netko u Varaždinu ili Čakovcu na HSG? Ne znam bi li išla preko uputnice u bolnicu ili platila na poliklinici IVF. Iskustva iz bolnica su malo zastrašujuća, a opet nije malo novaca kad se ide privatno.

----------


## *meri*

> *Dubyaki*, stvarno mi te žao! Tim više što ja moram na HSG. 
> Jel bio netko u Varaždinu ili Čakovcu na HSG? Ne znam bi li išla preko uputnice u bolnicu ili platila na poliklinici IVF. Iskustva iz bolnica su malo zastrašujuća, a opet nije malo novaca kad se ide privatno.


ne znam o kojoj se cifri radi, ali je bih bila platila bilo koliko da sam znala kakvo cu iskustvo proci u bolnici. i ja sam bila na hsg rtg i to je nesto sto pod nikakvim uvijetima ne bi nikad u zivotu ponovila (prosla sam i bolne AIH i punkcije i carski i sve bi ponovila da moram, ali hsg nikad!)
kazu da je sad za hssg na uzv nije potrebno toliko instrumenata kao kod rtg-a, pa da je sve podnosljivije. osim bolova meni je nakon toga (valjda od kontrasta) bilo zlo, povracalo mi se, a tjerali su me van jer drugi pacijenti cekaju. nakraju su me morali voziti van (u drugu zgradu na promatranje) je jednostavno nisam mogla na noge. sve to bez ikakve inekcije za bolove i uz uvjeravanje da to nije nista.

----------


## bubekica

*info za pacijentice s VV* - HSG se moze napraviti na Merkuru  :Smile:  provjerila sam pa imam potrebu napisati to ovdje jer nisam nasla tu informaciju na forumu.

----------


## Kadauna

a rtg HSG na uputnicu se može napraviti i u bolnici u Zaboku (za one koji su iz ZG i okolica), potpuno nekomplicirano preko uputnice, je da se izgubi pola dana s posla - možda i cijeli dan, ali je sve uredno, čisto, osoblje ok.

----------


## bubekica

cure, imam jedno glupo pitanje. postoje li neki limiti *nakon* hsg po pitanju spolnih odnosa/zaceca?

----------


## štrumfeta

bubi, nema limita, dapače, ciklus u kojem radiš hsg moraš ekstra iskoristiti za keks, jer ti efekt proširenih jajovoda traje samo taj jedan ciklus i povećava šansu za začeće. tak sam ja čitala, a i skužila sam nekoliko cura na forumu koje su ostale T baš u tom ciklusu u kojem su radile hsg  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

eh, jos da mi je i ovulirat u tom ciklusu  :Laughing:

----------


## TinaB

> a rtg HSG na uputnicu se može napraviti i u bolnici u Zaboku (za one koji su iz ZG i okolica), potpuno nekomplicirano preko uputnice, je da se izgubi pola dana s posla - možda i cijeli dan, ali je sve uredno, čisto, osoblje ok.


Ja sam napravila HSG u Zaboku i da izgubi se pola dana za nešto što traje minutu, ali evo ja osobno imam dobro iskustvo. Nije boljelo (oba prohodna jajovoda) i stvarno je bilo gotovo za minutu.

----------


## bubekica

ja imam dogovoreno na merkuru, ali moram ponoviti briseve jer su mi zadnji iz 12.mj. i mm mora imat spermiogram - a za to cekamo pregled na vv 9.7.

----------


## žužy

dubyaki kao da je opisala moje propuhivanje jajovoda.to je bilo nešto najgore što sam ikad doživjela.nalaz uredan,sve prohodno,na sliki se tak fino vide jajovodi...i meni je dr. rekao da je moguče da ako su jaj. bili zaljepljeni i sad smo ih odčepili,da je lako moguče da se ponovo začepe.tako da bi bilo dobro iskoristiti taj ciklus dok je sve sigurno prohodno.ja sam krvarila par dana,dobila doxiciklin 6 dana,čekala par dana da antib. izađe iz organizma,radili smo zdušno na beboju do kraja ciklusa,al ništ.bila sam u kc.

----------


## nov@

> *Dubyaki*, stvarno mi te žao! Tim više što ja moram na HSG. 
> Jel bio netko u Varaždinu ili Čakovcu na HSG? Ne znam bi li išla preko uputnice u bolnicu ili platila na poliklinici IVF. Iskustva iz bolnica su malo zastrašujuća, a opet nije malo novaca kad se ide privatno.


Ja sam bila u Vž obavila HSG prije 5mj otprilike,nakon postupka malo odležiš u sobi i isti dan ideš doma. boljelo je jako ali ništa što se nebi dalo izdržati (moja oba prohodna)

----------


## dinchi

uf ja se tek trebam naručiti za hsg u sisku .. dr mi je već dao uputnicu i sad si razmišljam da li da mu odem reći da me pošalje negdje drugdje  :Sad:

----------


## lina2

Bok cure!
Trebala bi na hsg, liječim se na vv, ali mi je dr preporučio da ga napravim privatno, valjda zbog brzine. Da li je neko radio hsg u ri i da li rade probleme ako nisi njihov pacijent? Hvala!

----------


## bubekica

cure pliz info na pp - gdje i po kojoj cijeni se moze privatno obaviti hsg. ako mi slucajno ovi na merkuru zbrisu na godisnji.

----------


## bubekica

i u merkuru i u zaboku u 8.mj. ne rade hsg zbog godisnjeg. help anyone? bas bih htjela to rijesti dok je MOJ godisnji da ne izostajem s posla kasnije, a nemam gdje... ideje?

----------


## štrumfeta

ej draga, ja ti mogu samo za privatno reć, ali ja sam radila u viliju, u kojem više istu pretragu ne rade. sad vidim da imaju u betaplus poliklinici koju jako hvale (pogotovo za pcos-što je kod tebe slučaj), ali privatno ti rade uzv (tj. sono) hsg, ne rtg. 
Ja sam isto radila uzv, pa sam tu na forumu poslije čitala da nije toliko pouzdan kao rtg. 
cijena je kao što vidim 1300 kn (odi na njihove stranice), ali mislim da uz to moraš još kupiti i taj kontrast koji ti uštrcaju (ja kupila u frebel ljekarni na dolcu, oko 800kn ak se dobro sjećam). dakle, pljunut ćeš cca 2000 kunića, a kaj ako to tvom dr-u ne bude ok, već želi da ponoviš rtg? dvaput se maltretirati... ono  :Rolling Eyes: 
odvaži. opet, po bolnicama je kao što sam shvatila curama znalo biti jako bolno i neugodno, meni privatno je bilo niš posebno-kateter osjetiš i to je to- pa ne znam kaj bih savjetovala... sigurno je ugodnije, ali opet, ak nije toliko pouzdano, možda da ipak pričekaš?

----------


## bubekica

:Kiss:  bum se strpila. zvala sam i sv.duh, al moram bit njihov mpo pacijent. tak je onda i za druge bolnice pretpostavljam pa necu ni pokusavat. pricekat cu to na merkuru, taj dok mi je dobro sjeo i znam da ce pazit na mene jer mi je mamu operirao  :Wink:

----------


## silkica

*Dubyaki,*iskustvo koje si opisala je slično mom,sasvim.Opisala sam ga na ovoj temi već.HSG sam radila u bolnici u Ogulinu.Ali ja sam se pripremila na bol,najjaču bol,jer mi je nekoliko cura reklo da boli strašno.Istina je da se svejedno iznenadiš kad to doživiš.Pozitivno je to što jako kratko traje,bukvalno je gotovo za minutu.Isto su mi sondu stavili,pa me vukli na onim kolicima pokrivenu i raširenih nogu,u sasvim drugu zgradu.Boli i neugodno je istrpiti one radoznale poglede.Isto su mi jajovodi bili prohodni,na slici su kao izvijugane dlačice.Sve sam to zaboravila čim sam završila.Ni ja ga ne bih ponovila,ali on se svejedno uradi jedanput i gotovo(osim ako se ne trebaju jajovodi propuhivati-ali to je druga priča).

Iskreno,meni sex nije pao na pamet narednih 10-tak dana.Baš bi je bio neugodan osjećaj u stomaku i krvarila sam,ma u stvari nisam,ali sam brljala(da se tako izrazim).

Sa mnom je bila neka cura iz Istre i razrogačila je oči kad je čula da pregled boli.Nije imala predstavu ni kako se radi,ma ništa.Nje mi je žao,uošte nije bila spremna na ono što je čeka.

----------


## Muma

Ja sam pročitala sve napisano (i nenapisano  :Laughing: ) na forumu prije HSG -a. Iskustva su stvarno svakakva, od cura koje nisu gotovo ni osjetile, do onih koje su se rušile u nesvijest i povraćale. Činjenica je da sve ovisi o tome u kakvom su stanju jajovodi, i da li ste što uzele protiv bolova (i što ste uzele), a s druge strane ovisi i o pragu boli koji možete tolerirati. Meni su jajovodi loši ali sam se dovoljno izdrogirala da nije bilo tako strašno. Lošije mi je iskustvo s punkcijom. Dakle, budite spremne da boli ali traje kratko...a ja vam svima želim što ljepše sličice vaših jajovoda.  :Grin:

----------


## neki

Evo upravo sam se vratila sa hsg-a u Cita i moram priznati da nije bilo niti približno onome što sam očekivala.
Nakon čitanja svih postova bila sam totalno isprepadana i očekivala sam ogromnu bol. A ono ništa.
Tek lagana nelagoda, ali takva da je zaboravite odmah nakon postupka.

Cijeli postupak nije trajao mislim više od 5 minuta. Vjerujem da je u bolnicama puno gore, pa ako si ikako možete
priuštiti da potrošite 1200 kuna, zaista bi vam to preporučila.

----------


## doanna

da i ja podijelim svoje danasšnje iskustvo pretrage HSG rtg....prije nego sam napravila tu pretragu naravno da sam izduž i popreko pročitala sve moguće postove na tu temu i mogu reći da sam se usrala od straha i pripremila na ogromnu bol....prije postupka po naputku doktora popila sam tabletu normabela 5mg i brufena 600mg pola sata prije pregleda....pregled je trajao 20-ak min....bol, ni približno onoj na koju sam bila pripremljena, a tresla sam se od straha....bol je slična onoj kod menstruacije, ma zapravo to uopće ne boli nego je samo nelagodan osjećaj....želim vas sve ohrabriti za ovu pretragu i ne punite si glavu postovima koji govore o nepodnošljivim bolovima...istina je da je bitno tko, kako i s čime obavlja taj pregled...osobno ja sam veće boli istrpila kod zubara....cure koje morate napraviti ovu pretragu SAMO NAPRIJED!!!!!

----------


## HelloKitty

Ima li ijedna od vas da ima samo jedan jajvod, a morala je ići na HSG?

----------


## maca papucarica

*HelloKitty*, ne znam hoce li ti se javiti netko sa tim iskustvom. Mislim da u vecini slucajeva kad se radi laparoskopija radi uklanjanja jajovoda, provjere prohodnost drugog jajovoda (lpsc provjera je 100 % pouzdana, za razliku od hsg-a).
Jesi li sigurna da tebi to nisu napravili?

----------


## bubekica

*hellokitty* bas sam citala da je *sarazg* pisala o tome sto *maca* kaze - da su joj prilikom uklanjanja jajovoda provjerili stanje onog drugog....

----------


## snupi

ja sam bila u Vžu u bolnici, rađeno rengenski. dugo sam se spremmala na jer svi su govorili kako boli ali nije me ništa boljelo, dobila analgetik jedino kaj mi poslije povračalo od kontasta. Baš kako je muma rekla boli ako su vam jajovodi zaštopani, ali ne tak da ne bi mogle podnjeti!

----------


## HelloKitty

Moja vanmaterična je bila prije 8 godina. Iskreno, ne sjećam se šta su mi tada rekli da li su mi provjerili prohodnost drugog jajovoda, znam samo da sam pitala da li ću moći imati još djece i da mi je doktor rekao da hoću i da nema razloga da brinem oko toga.
A u tih 8 godina nisam pokušavala da ostanem trudna. 
Tek sad u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci radimo na tome, pa sam dobila savjet od jednog doktora da pijem klomifen radi stimulacije ovulacije koju ja imam, ali valjda nije dovoljan broj zrelih folikula, jer imam i sliku pcos, a od drugog savjet da prvo uradim HSG. Tako da ja sad uopšte nisam pametna gdje, kako i šta uraditi...?! 
A od ove vanmaterične nosim toliki strah i nepovjerenje u doktore....

----------


## aliana79

evo da i ja dam doprinos ovoj temi. radila sam privatno u suncu uzv-om, toplo preporucam. rtg nisam ni mislila raditi jer smo bili mpo pacijenti na sv duhu i dr me tamo upozorila da to zraci dosta jajnike i da nikako ne preporucje.

ja sam se pripremila da boli, ali nisam ni mogla zamisliti koliko boli. jajovodi zastopani skroz. mislila sam da cu se raspuknut od boli u trbusnoj supljini. kad je bilo gotovo, jedan je skroz bio prohodan, drugi nije mogla odstopati, pocela sam se nekontrolirano trest, tjeralo me da oprostite na veliku nuzdu, navodno sam pozelenila, stvarno sam bila van sebe. stavili su me na promatranje, a meni maternica kao u kontrakcijama. boolilo znaci i poslije, kukulele.

no, ova prica ima sretan zavrsetak. evo jedno malo cudo spava u kinderbetu dok mama pisucka na ipadu  :Smile:  Bas ciklus u kojem sam radila hsg, zatrudnila sam. 

meni je rekla dr, ako boli znaci da su zastopani jajovodi. tako da cure moje, to vam je slatka bol. no zato me cudi da su kroz bol morale prolaziti one koje su imale prohodne jajovode?!  i ako mene pitate sto vise boli trud ili hsg, kazem radije opet trudovi. no prednost hsga je sto krace, puuno krace traje  :Smile: 

sretno svima!

----------


## ljubilica

Evo i ja danas obavila rtg hsg u Zaboku... ne mogu reci da je tipicna bol, boli ali vise kao jak i neugodan pritisak koji me doslovno odigao od onog stola. Neznam jel neugodnije bilo umetanje sonde ili pustanje kontrasta al sreca je to sto traje doslovno 1-2 min sa ispiranjem rodnice i vadjenjem instrumenata na kraju.
Sve se da izdrzati pa i to.
Ostaje osjecaj kao da ces procuriti svaki tren. Malo i krvarim al to je apsorbiranje kontrasta i vjerovatno neka pogodjena zilica

----------


## sushi

pozdrav svima  :Smile:  uskoro me ceka hsg i nakon svrljanja po ovom topicu malo sam  :scared:  
znam da ce vjerojatno biti sve ok i zaboravljeno za 10ak min, ali eto...vjerujem da znate osjecaj  :Smile: 
ono sto me zanima je da li ste popile ista protiv bolova prije? (i sto konkretno i koliko prije) dr mi tvrdi da ne treba nista, a vidjela sam po forumima da su neki ipak davali...ne znam sad ni sama, sta vi mislite? piti ili ne piti?

----------


## žužy

*sushi*,a možda ti je dr rekao da ne treba zato jer ćeš tamo nešto dobiti.Pa da nebi bilo nismo znali..a ti da budeš malo preveč grogi  :Grin: 
Ako si u mogučnosti pitaj doktora dali se daje nešto protiv bolova,za smirenje.U koju bolnicu ideš,možda se javi netko tko je tamo bio pa da znaš proceduru  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

rekao je nistaaa  :Shock:  idem kod dr R, privatno, zato me i cudi nakon svih ovih prica  :Confused: 
mislim da ce past bar jedan praksiten na vlastitu ruku  :Undecided:

----------


## krojachica

curke, pošto i mene ovo čeka, ako su brisevi ok za par dana, imam par tehničkih pitanja:

1. pretpostavljam da se neću uspjeti sama odvesti kući nakon hsg-a, dakle trebam prijevoz?
2. mogu uzeti samo jedan dan bolovanja, jeli ikako moguće otići slijedeći dan na posao?
3. vidim da je nekima baš taj ciklus bio Bingo pa vas pitam koliko dana nakon hsg-a ste se uspjele opustiti i raditi na bebi?
4. nakon koliko dana je organizam čist od tog kontrasta?
5. kako to uopće izađe van?

----------


## snupi

1. pretpostavljam da se neću uspjeti sama odvesti kući nakon hsg-a, dakle trebam prijevoz?*Po meni bolje da imas prijevoz jer od koktela koji sam ja dobila sam bila* *omamljena, jer se to radi na prazni želudac, barem u vžu.*
2. mogu uzeti samo jedan dan bolovanja, jeli ikako moguće otići slijedeći dan na posao?*Dosta ti je jedan , ovisno kako podosiš bol  i koliko su  zaštopani.* 
3. vidim da je nekima baš taj ciklus bio Bingo pa vas pitam koliko dana nakon hsg-a ste se uspjele opustiti i raditi na bebi?* Ja sam nakon  toga imala biokemijsku,* *tješim se i to je nesto.*
4. nakon koliko dana je organizam čist od tog kontrasta?*Kontrast je jedna vrsta fiziološke, vrlo brzo.*
5. kako to uopće izađe van?  *Izlazi van kroz mokraču.*

----------


## ljubilica

> rekao je nistaaa  idem kod dr R, privatno, zato me i cudi nakon svih ovih prica 
> mislim da ce past bar jedan praksiten na vlastitu ruku


ma kaj ništa!!!!! ja sam popila normabel + brufen 600 i to sam rekla dr kad sam išla prema sali
ništa ti neće biti od toga, malo će ti se opustiti mišići

----------


## ljubilica

> curke, pošto i mene ovo čeka, ako su brisevi ok za par dana, imam par tehničkih pitanja:
> 
> 1. pretpostavljam da se neću uspjeti sama odvesti kući nakon hsg-a, dakle trebam prijevoz?
> 2. mogu uzeti samo jedan dan bolovanja, jeli ikako moguće otići slijedeći dan na posao?
> 3. vidim da je nekima baš taj ciklus bio Bingo pa vas pitam koliko dana nakon hsg-a ste se uspjele opustiti i raditi na bebi?
> 4. nakon koliko dana je organizam čist od tog kontrasta?
> 5. kako to uopće izađe van?


hej draga, budi bez brige
ja sam se ujutro najela, kavu popila, obavila nuždu
sutradan si kao nova, blagi pritisak kao da ćeš dobiti, al nema nikakve boli. ta bol prestaje s krajem zahvata
nakon 3-4 dana kao da nisi ni bila na hsg-u, normalno imate odnose.
kontrast ti izađe van kroz urin i ko pred kraj menge, u biti tekućina povezana s malo krvi makar nekome ne bude ni kap krvi, eto ja sam nosila uloške 2 dana, 3 dan dnevni. 
nisam imala apsloutno nikakve mučnine, doslovno kao da ništa nije ni bilo
i da, mene je mm vozio, nisam bila sigurna kak će sve izgledati i nisam znala da li bi mogla voziti sat vremena. bolje možda da imaš društvo

----------


## sushi

> ma kaj ništa!!!!! ja sam popila normabel + brufen 600 i to sam rekla dr kad sam išla prema sali
> ništa ti neće biti od toga, malo će ti se opustiti mišići


hvala ljubi  :Kiss:  bas to mi je trebalo  :pivo:

----------


## ljubilica

samo nemoj zaliti s  :pivo:   :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*snupi* kakav si ti to koktel dobila? Ja sam si morala sama "smućkati" 2 tramala u želucu jer mi je doktor ko mrgud rekao "ja ne dajem ništa" - s naglaskom na "ništa". 
*sushi* samo si ti popij nešto! I sretno!

----------


## snupi

meni su nekaj smuckali i dobila sm pikicu sličnu analgetiku koji sam dobila dok se ide u petrovu na punkciju (iglu zaljepljenu sa lijekom) , m e znam o kojem lijeku se radi ali imala sam dva čuvara, od mog muža bratić radi na rentgenu, a moj najbolji frend mi je radio propuvivanje(A.J.)

----------


## Muma

> meni su nekaj smuckali i dobila sm pikicu sličnu analgetiku koji sam dobila dok se ide u petrovu na punkciju (iglu zaljepljenu sa lijekom) , m e znam o kojem lijeku se radi ali imala sam dva čuvara, od mog muža bratić radi na rentgenu, a moj najbolji frend mi je radio propuvivanje(A.J.)


Da, i mislila sam da su ti šibnuli nešto "prek veze".  :Wink:  Ali važno da barem nama kažu da ne daju ništa pa si znamo same popiti. Ja se ne sjećam koji je bio taj doktor koji mi je trebao raditi postupak, samo znam da me spasila cura koja je imala dogovoren HSG kod jedne super doktorice pa je doktorica preuzela i mene (jer je znala tko/što me uprotivnom čeka  :Naklon: )

----------


## krojachica

Eto da i ja sa svojim iskustvom ohrabrim cure koje se još možda nećkaju.
Po preporuci svog ginića, napravila danas HSG (UZV) u Suncu. Bolilo nije uopće,
daleko od toga, čak nije bilo ni najmanje neugodno.
Inače sam briseve napravila isto kod njih i to prije par dana, i još sam mislila hoće li stići
nalazi jer se pretraga radi između 8 i 11 dc, ali evo sve je lijepo stiglo, nalazi uredni i ja to obavila.
Druga je priča što moja dijagnoza teško može biti gora, što se jajovoda tiće: jedan potpuno neprohodan sa
hydrosalpinxom, a drugi otežano prohodan.
Ali eto svejedno nije ništa bolilo.
a što se tiće uzv ili rtg, eto baš sam zadovoljna što me je dr. poslao na uzv 
jer se je i ovako sve dobro vidjelo, mislim, dijagnoza teško može biti gora pa su očito vidjeli sve.

----------


## marija_bregec

Evo drage moje da vam se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom.Jučer sam radila hsg i mogu reći da to nije tak jako  grozan pregled.Je neugodan i malo boli,ali svaka od nas je drugačija osoba,svaka od nas ima drugačiji prag boli. Mene je kod lijevog bolilo jače ali stisnula sam zube kada sam znala zbog razloga to radim.Sad imamo vremena i bacit se na "posao",do jeseni ,ako se ne primi onda cu morati na umjetnu oplodnju.Ali najprije uzivamo ovako i nadamo se prirodnim putem,jer sam prije dvije godine prirodnim putem ostala trudna ali sam imala spontani.
Curke,sve se to zaboravi kada znamo koji nam je kranji cilj....
Svakoj od nas sretno!

----------


## sushi

evo i mog doprinosa temi... hsg sam radila u poliklinici Vili. odabrala sam tu opciju zbog dva razloga: nisam htjela nepotrebno zraciti jajnike ako vec postoji alternativa + bila sam isprepadana forumskim iskustvima. postupak je trajao vrlo kratko, otprilike koliko i inace traje uzv pregled. osjetila sam umetanje katetera (bez boli), a prolaz kontrasta sam samo gledala na ekranu...nisam ga osjetila, jajovodi prohodni.
protiv boli nisam dobila nista jer mi je objasnjeno da se na svaku naznaku boli ubacivanje kontrasta zaustavlja i nastavlja postepeno. na svoju ruku sam zbog panike popila 400mg ibuprofena prije pretrage, sto i inace pijem tokom M. ostatak dana imala sam laganu sukrvicu, ali nista strasno, otprilike kao zadnji dan M...taj dan sam uzela bolovanje, ali sam ipak radila od doma jer mi je bilo sasvim ok.
dr i sestra su tokom postupka bili za svaku pohvalu, atmosfera maksimalno opustena. 
osobno mi je uzimanje briseva bolnije od hsg... 
sretno!  :Bye:

----------


## nova21

Imali netko iskustva s hsg-om u osijeku?

----------


## nova21

Da i ovdje napišem hsg se ne radi u bolnicama osijek, našice i vukovar, najbliža nama s osječkog područja je bolnica vinkovci. Samo matković radi u osijeku cijena 1200kn

----------


## arlena

> Da i ovdje napišem hsg se ne radi u bolnicama osijek, našice i vukovar, najbliža nama s osječkog područja je bolnica vinkovci. Samo matković radi u osijeku cijena 1200kn


Mozes doc u viroviticu,na sifre neplodnosti nista ne placas 
Nije bilo tako strasno  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Hvala, bliže mi je do Vinkovaca isto ću tražit uputnicu i putni nalog kad se bliže ne radi.

----------


## Barbarellaa

HSG se može obaviti u općoj bolnici Karlovac. Mail: dostavljam Vam odgovor šefa Službe za ženske bolesti i porode dr. Željka Štajcera:

HSG pretraga radi se u Općoj bolnici Karlovac.
Potrebno je prethodno učiniti mikrobiološku analizu cervikalnih briseva te ukoliko su sterilni potrebno je u dogovoru s ginekologom primarne zdravstvene zaštite ishoditi uputnicu.
Zahvat se radi neposredno iza menstrualnog ciklusa.
Najava na broj telefona 047 608 384.
Za sve ostale informacije molimo obratite se svome ginekologu u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti.

S poštovanjem,

Ivana Kendjel, uz tajnice

----------


## nova21

dali je moguće da dr nije dobro pogodio 1 jajovod te da nije kontrast prošao?

----------


## ljubilica

zašto to misliš? jesi radila rtg ili pod uzv hsg? 
pa mislim da ne, kad sam ja radila hsg, doktor je puštao kontrast nakon što bi tehničar ili što je već koji je bio u drugoj sobi i pratio na ekranu dao mig

----------


## bubekica

> dali je moguće da dr nije dobro pogodio 1 jajovod te da nije kontrast prošao?


kako mislis pogodio jajovod?

----------


## nova21

mislim zato što mi je u lijevi stavio bez problema taj instrument ili što god to bilo u desni je krenuo pa me raskrvario pa je tam bio ljut kako ništa ne vidi od krvi i šta ti ja znam šta. onda su me namjestili za rtg snimanje i onda je dr ubrizgao kontrast, e sad lijevi se lijepo vidi na slici a desni ni pod razno.

----------


## ljubilica

pa što su ti napisali na nalazu?

----------


## bubekica

uffff, zao mi je zbog loseg iskustva. nazalost, nemam odgovor.--

----------


## nova21

piše ovako: nakon aplikacije vodotopivog kontrasnog sredstva prikaže se trokutasto oblikovan, hipotrofičan kavum uterusa. lijevo se prikaže gracilna tuba pravilnih kontura, a kontrasno sredstvo neometano prolazi u peritonealnu šupljinu. desno se prikaže tek početni dio tube oko 15mm, tortuotičnog izgleda distalno od kojeg izostaje prikaz kontrasnog sredstva.

----------


## ljubilica

ovako laičko bih rekla da desni jajovod nije skoz prohodan. sigurno će se javiti netko iskusniji po tom pitanju. i u mom nalazu su svakakvi medicinski izrazi korišteni al dr mi je rekao da je sve prohodno pa nisam ni iščitavala previše.
žao mi je zbog groznog iskustva. nadam se da te nije baš jako bolilo i da si već kao nova

----------


## nova21

pa bolilo je dok je trajao taj pregled i bolila me lijeva strana koja je prohodna jučer al ne neizdrživo. danas je sve ok, prestala krvarit. nisam dobila tam ništ protiv bolova a i ja nisam ništa uzela jer me nije strašno boljelo dok sam ležala. mm je rekao da sam strašno izgledala poslije hsg-a da je mislio da sam se onesvjestila kako sam izgledala. ali hvala Bogu prošlo je

----------


## ljubilica

to sam i ja rekla, hvala bogu da je prošlo...
neznam kakve su vam dg ako ih uopće imate, ali iskoristite ovaj i slijedeće cikluse  :Cool:

----------


## nova21

ja pc, anovualtio, hiperinzulinemija, olygomenorrhoea, mm uredu

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav cure! Evo i ja sam dobila uputnicu za hsg. Nova21 mozes li mi reci tko ti je u vinkovcima radio pretragu? Jel moguce da ne rade u os? Ova cijena koju si napisala za dr.Matkovica je ukupna cijena sa tim kontrastom? Hvala..

----------


## nova21

da cijena je sveukupno, u vk radio dr kolak, brzo to rješe. da u os ne rade.

----------


## zdravka82

Sutra ujutro idem po uputnicu, jel dugo ceka na pretragu?  Rekla mi je dr da se hsg radi samo u prvom dijelu ciklusa, tako da to mogu obaviti jos samo ovaj tjedan u ovom ciklusu..

----------


## nova21

ne, nazoveš i kažeš koji ti je dan ciklusa i on te odma naruči ja sam radila 9dc

----------


## butterfly101

Cure molim pomoc...moja frendica mora na hsg u ri. Rekli su joj da mora donijeti nekakve kapice za pregled ????????  nije nam jasno sta je to,molim vas pomoc. Hvala

----------


## zdravka82

Nova21 hvala ti puno!

----------


## nova21

nema na čemu

----------


## krojachica

> Cure molim pomoc...moja frendica mora na hsg u ri. Rekli su joj da mora donijeti nekakve kapice za pregled ????????  nije nam jasno sta je to,molim vas pomoc. Hvala


sorry, stvarno nemam pojma o kakim se kapicama radi, a sam bila na hsg nedavno.

Imam i ja jedno pitanje, dosta često sam na forumima naišla na preporuku da se hsg ponovi, radi
dodane provjere.
zna li netko nakon kojeg vremena se smije ponoviti. Naime, hjela bih što prije dok su mi još brisevi
"važeći".

----------


## MoMo

cure pomoc 
zanima me koje su glavne razlike izmedju hsg rtg i uzv hsg? 
Ja bih to najradije radila laparaskoski odmah ali su mi rekli da mi to niko nece raditi u Sarajevu jer je 1 porod bio CZ  :Sad:  
negdje sam procitlaa da se trudnoca ne preporucuje 3 mjeseca nakon hsg da li je to samo za rtg ili isto vazi i za uzv? 
i molim preporuku za uvz hsg u Zagrebu moze i bolnica i privatno i okvirno cijena 
hvala puno potpuno sam nova u ovome i moram reci da sam (malo je reci) zbunjena

----------


## sushi

MoMo, razlika izmedju rtg hsg i sonohsg je u metodi/opremi i kontrasnom sredstvu (rtg hsg podrazumijeva rtg opremu, radiologa, ionizirajuce zracenje). na forumima zna pisati da je rtg hsg tocniji, ali po med. literaturi koju sam trazila prije pretrage nisam nasla takav podatak. evo info s neplodnost.hr: _prema saznanjima iz literature, pouzdanost RTG i UZV pretrage prohodnosti jajovoda (RTG HSG i sonoHSG, histerosalpingografija) je podjednaka, iako liječnici, vjerojatno iz navike, više uvažavaju RTG nalaz._

nakon uzv hsg nisam imala nikakvu 'zabranu' zatrudnjivanja, bas naprotiv... da li isto vrijedi za rtg hsg najbolje ces saznati od svog dr (ne sjecam se da sam cula/procitala uputu tog tipa).
moja preporuka klinike je na prethodnoj stranici ove teme. ako se radi privatno, cijene se krecu u rasponu 1200-1800kn...najbolje ti je nazvati konkretnu kliniku i saznati aktualnu cijenu, vecina ih nazalost nema objavljene cjenike (cini mi se da sam ga vidjela samo na webu Bete plus)

sretno! javi kako je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

sushi hvala ti puno puno

dr SImunnic iz Zg je misljenja da je u mom slucaju bolje raditi rtg hsg jer sam imala jedan carski. hmmmm sad imam o cemu razmisljati 
u svakom slucaju javim se i hvala jos jednom

----------


## sushi

naravno da je tvoj mpo dr prvi i glavni izvor informacija, sve ostalo je usputno. napisano se odnosilo samo na moje vlastito iskustvo i dojam  :Smile:  ako si u nedoumici, zasto ne pitas jos jednom svog dr? u svakom slucaju, sretno!

----------


## MoMo

nemam mpo dr imam svog redovnog ginekologa i danas sam bila kod njega. od juce do danas se desila ovulacija ako ne uspijemo ovaj mjesec idem na rtg  hsg kod svog dr ovdje u Sarajevu a ako ni nakon toga ne uspijemo moj dr je rekao da idem u Zg pa cemo vidjeti 
sushi hvala ti puno <3

----------


## MoMo

imam zakazan rtg hsg za 17. 10. malo sam euforicna jer se nadam da ce to pomoci a s druge strane melo me je strah, ali vidim po vasim iskustvima da nije bas strasno a da budem iskrena to ce mi biti rijetka prilika da dva dana odmorim od svega  :Embarassed:

----------


## maca papucarica

> imam zakazan rtg hsg za 17. 10. malo sam euforicna jer se nadam da ce to pomoci a s druge strane melo me je strah, ali vidim po vasim iskustvima da nije bas strasno a da budem iskrena to ce mi biti rijetka prilika da dva dana odmorim od svega


MoMo, nije HSG tako strasan. Zaboli kao jaci mens grc ali kratko traje pa se lako prezivi i brzo zaboravi!
Sretno i neka ti je plodonosno nakon!

----------


## MoMo

> MoMo, nije HSG tako strasan. Zaboli kao jaci mens grc ali kratko traje pa se lako prezivi i brzo zaboravi!
> Sretno i neka ti je plodonosno nakon!


hvala puno <3

----------


## MoMo

> MoMo, nije HSG tako strasan. Zaboli kao jaci mens grc ali kratko traje pa se lako prezivi i brzo zaboravi!
> Sretno i neka ti je plodonosno nakon!


maca, upravo je tako bilo. tj ni malo nije bilo strasno.  :Smile:  idemo dalje

----------


## maca papucarica

> maca, upravo je tako bilo. tj ni malo nije bilo strasno.  idemo dalje


 :Klap:

----------


## zdravka82

evo da i ja dam doprinos temi.. 
Jutros sam bila na HSG-u, nisam dobila nista protiv bolova,al kako sam bila jako uplasena boli popila sam jedan neofen(sestre su mi rekle da ne pijem nista na svoju ruku). Bolilo je jako, al da sam znala koliko kratko to sve skupa traje, ne bih se toliko bojala.. Mislim da od kad sam legla na onaj stol i dok je zavrsilo nije proslo vise od 5min. Bol je vise trenutna, dok prolazi kontrast..
Nalaz mi je uredan, pise:"Na snimci HSG kontrastom ispunjen kavum uterusa,pravilnog oblika bez defekta punjenja. Kontrast nesmetano pasira kroz obje tube,bez znakova zapreke. Tube gracilne prohodne."
Evo vec sada sam kao nova, malo krvarim i to je sve, nista me ne boli..
Zanima me za one koje su to prosle jeste li dobile kakav antibiotik? meni su samo rekli da se javim svom doktoru.
Nadam se da ce moje iskustvo pomoci curama koje zbog straha odgadjaju postupak..

----------


## nova21

ja nisam dobila nikakav antibiotik

----------


## žužy

A ja dobila doxiciklin,6 dana.

----------


## zdravka82

Bila sam popodne kod svog ginekologa, ni ja nisam nista dobila. I preporuka je iskoristiti ovaj ciklus..

----------


## Viki88

Bok cure ja sam nova i isto moram na HSG ! Moze mi netko reci gdje ke u Zg dobro obaviti hsg u bolnici?

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam pacijent iz Petrove i tamo ne rade HSG. Niti jedna druga bolnica me nije htjela primiti jer nisam njihov pacijent. Na kraju sam išla u Zabok na Bračak. Na uputnicu naravno. Ili sam mogla privatno za nekih 1000-1500kn ovisno

----------


## Viki88

A ja imam vezu za zabok .. Kako je proslo tamo

----------


## ljubilica

Bila sam kod dr.Maričić i stvarno je divan, objasnio mi, pitala sam ga da li smijem popiti nešto protiv bolova, rekao je da da i kad sam došla tamo rekla sam što sam popila. Bolilo me ali sve se da izdržati i stvarno kratko traje

----------


## Viki88

Ljubilice hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

Joj ja u cetvrtak idem na HSG. Malo me strah. Malo vise.
Ali sam odlucila da idem.

----------


## slavonika

Bila neki dan na hsg uzv, sam postupak nije trajao više od 15-ak min. Bilo je bolno prilikom puštanja fiziološke ali se da izdržati,gin mi je samo govorio da duboko dišem i zbilja je bilo brzo 
gotovo a ono najvažnije jajovodi su prohodni! Malo sam taj dan odmarala doma i već idući dan je bilo bolje,čak sam i na step aerobic išla navečer. Dakle ne tako grozno iskustvo,svi koji se 
dvoumite ili bojite-nemojte!

----------


## Toki Voki

Jutro! Imam jedno pitanje vezano uz HSG postupak, nadam se da ću ovdje dobiti odgovor, jer sam totalno blokala kada me dr. upitao imam li pitanja... zanima me, ukoliko su jajovodi neprohodni, da li se to riješi samim postupkom ili je potrebno nakon toga ići na neki drugi postupak, npr. laparaskopiju? Hvala puno!

----------


## bubekica

*Toki Voki* dobrodosla!
sad vidim da nisi dobila odgovor, mozda si vec odradila hsg...
neke prepreke se mogu rijesiti hsg-om, ali ponekad ako su jajovodi nepreohodni IVF je jedina opcija.

----------


## LILKA

Da i ja podjelim svoje iskustvo. Prije dva dana sam radila rtg HSG u OB Zadar kod dr.Matasa. Predivno stvorenje. Sve lijepo objasni da bi klinci od 5g razimjeli. Prija svega pohvale svima na odjelu ginekologije!!! Dobila sam Voltaren u guzu pola sata prije obrade. Nakon postavljanja instrumenata malo je bolilo, vise kao neki tupi grč. Zatim lokalna anestezija i ubrizgavanje kontrasta. To je bila vise neka nelagoda. Cak sam imala osjećaj da prstom mogu pokazati kud prolazi tekucina i bilo mi smjesno. Sve je bilo brzo gotovo. Nalaz je uredan. Cure bez straha. Kao kad imate grčiće od menge.

----------


## jola1

Hej curke,nova sam....
svaki dan citam po forumima,zanima me kad ste radile potrebne pretrage za hsg,
koliko vremenski prije samog hsg a
hvala

----------


## jola1

hej curke nova sam...
danima citam po forumima zanima me kad ste radile pretrage za hsg,koliko prije samog pregleda

----------


## Ives000

Lijep pozdrav svima, imam jedno pitanjce. Tri doktora su mi rekli da je sljedeci korak koji moram napraviri HSG :/  E sad, mene zanima koji dan ciklusa se radi, jer bih ja voljela što prije napraviti. Doktor mi je rekao da dodjem sa muzevim nalazom spermiograma za dva tjedna, po mojim nekim racunicama do tad bi mi vec trebala proci  m .. e sad ne bih voljela da mi ovaj ciklus propadne... kada ste vi radile HSG??

----------


## bubekica

hsg se radi idealno 8dc, mislim da najkasnije do 10dc.

----------


## Ives000

E hvala draga..   :Naklon:  nisam nigdje mogla naći informaciju..a stvarno bi mi bilo žao da mi propadne cijeli ciklus..

----------


## bubekica

np... inace, malo je zeznuto obaviti hsg na uputnicu (merkur radi samo za pacijente s vv, ostali navodno ne rade), ali mozes privatno...

----------


## Ives000

Aha.. ma to ću ja privatno... ovdje kod mene u gradu to baš i radi moj gin. koji ima privatnu polikliniku.   :Smile:

----------


## jola1

meni je doktorica rekla 8 dan ciklusa se radi

----------


## Ives000

Curke imam jedno pitanje.. prije tjedan dana sam radila papa test.. pošto su mi doktori preporućili hsg traže me i nalaze briseva..sad mi nije jasno da li je to nalaz pape ili ???

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Boxica

> Curke imam jedno pitanje.. prije tjedan dana sam radila papa test.. pošto su mi doktori preporućili hsg traže me i nalaze briseva..sad mi nije jasno da li je to nalaz pape ili ???


ne, to su dvije različite stvari:
- papa test služi za otkrivanje upale, uzročnika infekcije, abnormalnosti stanica i zloćudnih promjena
- cervikalnim brisevima se otkrivaju spolno prenosive bolesti, odnosno njihovi uzročnici

----------


## *meri*

nije, brisevima se traze neke druge stvari. bakterije.

dok sam napisala, boxica ti je vec odgovorila

----------


## Ives000

Hehehe hvala vam curke..uspijela sam se odmah naručiti za sutra.. ljubim vas  :Kiss:  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Eto da javim brisevi uzeti, još samo da sve bude u redu pa da više obavim i to.. što više čitam o  Hsg-u  to me više panika hvata.. brrr

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav!
Naručena sam za hsg, rečeno mi je da će se raditi pod anestezijom i da taj dan ostajem u bolnici. Ali moram doći natašte, ne smijem ništa jesti i piti, pa me zanima ako ste to radile, jel smijete bar nešto uzet sa sobom? Rekli su mi da ležim tamo par sati, pa sam mislila uzet neku vodu ili nešto? 
Također, znate li možda zašto brisevi moraju biti uredni za ovu pretragu?

----------


## *meri*

prije anestezije moras biti nataste, a nakon anestezije dva sata ne smijes nista. tako je bar kod nas.

----------


## Tanita14

> Također, znate li možda zašto brisevi moraju biti uredni za ovu pretragu?



Kako je meni objasnjeno, ako brisevi nisu uredni, postoji mogucnost da pretragom bestije "udju" u jajovode i naprave dar-mar.



I meni je to slijedeca pretraga i ne znam da li da joj se veselim ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Tanita..gdje ideš?Privatno ili? Ja trebam isto obaviti Hsg ali otkrivena mi je ureaplasma i sad poslje dobivenih i popijenih antibiotika moram radit kontrolni bris..  :Sad:

----------


## Tanita14

> Tanita..gdje ideš?Privatno ili? Ja trebam isto obaviti Hsg ali otkrivena mi je ureaplasma i sad poslje dobivenih i popijenih antibiotika moram radit kontrolni bris..




Doktirica me salje navodno na Sv. Duh.

----------


## Vanilla

Obavila sam HSG. Ne razumijem kako netko odgađa ovu pretragu zbog straha? Meni je silna želja dobiti dijete i ovo se definitivno isplati ako može pomoći. Pretraga boli, iako sam dobila neko "konjsko" sredstvo protiv bolova, preživi se jer je bolno tih par minuta dok ulazi kontrast, ostalo je bezbolno. Meni je najgore što sam bila gladna i žedna i zapravo mi je pozlilo tek na povratku doma jer sam bila iscrpljena. U bolnicu ponesite papuče, spavaćicu/piđamu, uloške jer nakon pretrage krvarite i rezervne gaćice. Sve skupa traje oko 3-4 sata, samo snimanje 10min, ali nakon toga lijepo 3 sata spavate dok vas ne popusti sredstvo protiv bolova. Neka netko obavezno dođe po vas jer nećete biti u stanju ići same doma. Mene je boljelo i drugi dan, ali više kao peckanje i eventualno prolazan grč kao da trebam dobiti mengu. Nije strašno! Vjerujem da je sam porod puno gori a to nas sve čeka...  :Smile:  Pozdrav!

----------


## ValaMala

Drago mi je sto ti je pretraga bila ok, no nemoj suditi o svim drugim zenama iz svojeg pozitivnog iskustva. Boljelo vise, manje ili neizdrzivo, zene prolaze razne stvari kako bi dosle do trudnoce i voljenih smotuljaka. 

Ja sam jedna od onih koja je na hsg pretrazi prosla doslovce kroz pakao, koji je zavrsio laparoskopijom, jer pretragu na kraju 2 ekipe doktora u dvije razlicite klinike nisu uspjele obaviti. Na jednom od dva mjesta, stol ispod mene je bio pun krvi. Pamtim to kao jedno od tezih i traumaticnijih iskustava na mojem mpo putu, ali vrijedilo je. 

Kao se nitko ne bi bespotrebno uplasio, kod mene je situacija specificna, jer imam malo kompliciran cervks, pa su i transferi prava muka. Svaka od nas je individualna prica i mislim da je dobro upoznati se sa svime prije ove pretrage, dakle ne ocekivati da ce nuzno biti bezbolna i brza ili pak uzasno bolna i teska. Sretno svima!

----------


## Ives000

> Obavila sam HSG. Ne razumijem kako netko odgađa ovu pretragu zbog straha? Meni je silna želja dobiti dijete i ovo se definitivno isplati ako može pomoći. Pretraga boli, iako sam dobila neko "konjsko" sredstvo protiv bolova, preživi se jer je bolno tih par minuta dok ulazi kontrast, ostalo je bezbolno. Meni je najgore što sam bila gladna i žedna i zapravo mi je pozlilo tek na povratku doma jer sam bila iscrpljena. U bolnicu ponesite papuče, spavaćicu/piđamu, uloške jer nakon pretrage krvarite i rezervne gaćice. Sve skupa traje oko 3-4 sata, samo snimanje 10min, ali nakon toga lijepo 3 sata spavate dok vas ne popusti sredstvo protiv bolova. Neka netko obavezno dođe po vas jer nećete biti u stanju ići same doma. Mene je boljelo i drugi dan, ali više kao peckanje i eventualno prolazan grč kao da trebam dobiti mengu. Nije strašno! Vjerujem da je sam porod puno gori a to nas sve čeka...  Pozdrav!



Hvala što si s nama podijelila svoje iskustvo, mene to još čeka.. doduše ne odgađam HSG zbog straha već zbog briseva, nije sve uredno kako treba biti pa moram ponoviti briseve . I ako me strah, jedva čekam da to više napravim samo da budem što bliže mom željenom smotuljku.  Jesi li ti dobila kakve tablete za piti??

----------


## orange80

ja sam već negdje pisala, ali ponavljam baš zato da netko ne bi ovu pretragu odgađao zbog straha
kao što sam ja, čitajući samo negativna iskustva ovdje na forumu.

ja sam dakle bila 2 puta na HSG-u i nije me boljelo ama baš ništa. 
osjećaj kao normalan ginekološki pregled, čak manje neugodno nego papa test.

kad sam išla 2. puta, čak sam to napravila u jutro prije posla i iza toga se normalo
odvezla na posao i odradila, dakle bez ostajanja u bolnici, anestezije, ikakvih sredstava protiv bolova,
bez bolovanja, ležanja, bolova za vrijeme niti kasnije i bez ikakvog krvarenja.

ovo vjerojatno nije uobičajeno jer su me sestra i doktorica poprilično čudno gledale kad sam
poslije HSG-a onako hop sa stola, ali eto.
iskustva su dakle, totalno različita, i neke cure stvarno boli,
ali pitam se da li je baš potrebno davati anesteziju za ovaj postupak?

osim ako ne, ne daj bože zakomplicira

----------


## Vanilla

Dobila sam antibiotik, trebam ga piti tjedan dana. 

Što se tiče HSG-a mene više muči da mi se negdje nisu "zakukuljile" beštije, jer mi je bris prije HSG-a bio prvi uredan nakon 9 mjeseci bakterija i torture antibioticima, a čitala sam da se HSG-om bakterije znaju ugurati još više unutra i napraviti veće sra** nego je bilo prije... Znam da neki prođu torturu s ovom pretragom i ne umanjujem ničiju bol, samo želim da sve žene budu svjesne da je to individualno, isto kao što je i tolerancija na bol. 

Sretno svima!

----------


## ooleot

eto mene frisko s HSGa.
nis nije bolilo. 
nisam ni osjetila... mooooozda lagano pritisak al ni to nisam sigurna da je to bilo to.
rezultat: sve skroz prohodno. 

ajd da sam i to maknula s popisa potencijalnih problema :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## frodda

> eto mene frisko s HSGa.
> nis nije bolilo. 
> nisam ni osjetila... mooooozda lagano pritisak al ni to nisam sigurna da je to bilo to.
> rezultat: sve skroz prohodno. 
> 
> ajd da sam i to maknula s popisa potencijalnih problema


točno ovako je i meni bilo...

----------


## marla-s

ja sam radila UZV HSG prije 2 mjeseca u privatnoj poliklinici u Splitu. nisam ništa pila za bolove, nije me ništa ni boljelo. trajalo je svega koju minutu, malo je neugodan osjećaj kad daju kontrast (a dali su mi ga u 2 navrata), ali ništa više od neugode i pritiska. malo sam krvarila dva dana i to je u principu bilo to. odmah nakon postupka sam se digla sa stola, obukla, sjela u auto i otišla za drugim poslom. evo, nadam se da sam ovim svojim pozitivnim primjerom makar nekome tko tek treba napraviti HSG malo smanjila napetost. inače, nisam neka super hrabra i izdržljiva žena, dapače...

----------


## Ives000

Eto curke, ja nikako da javim i ja sam napravila  UZV HSG prije 2mj. Pa evo da napišem napokon i svoje iskustvo. Sumnjam da će ikome pomoći jer sam postupak ovisi od žene do žene kako će ga podnijeti. Ali barem možete dobiti uvid u sam postupak. Ja sam samu tu proceduru čisto solidno prožvakala, meni je recimo oporavak puno gore sjeo. (Nisam nigdje uspjela naći kako se žene osjećaju nakon postupka, pa ću ja pisati i o tome jer vjerujem da je to isto jako bitno).  :Grin: 

 Pa krenimo.

Doma sam pola sata prije polaska popila dva neofena od 400. Došla sam u 10h na ginekologiju i dobila sam dva antibiotika da popijem i jedan poslije postupka. 
kada su me pozvali na pregled, na ginekološkom stolu su mi stavili kateter (to me je malo ko zapeklo) i na stolu me odvezli do druge prostorije gdje se nalazio uzv. 
Doktor mi je još jednom napravio uzv da vidimo da nema nikakve tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini i da je sve u redu.I nakon toga je krenulo. 

Sestra je u kateter ubrizgavala 120 ml. fiziološke tekućine, dok je doktor pratio na uzv-u što se događa. Osjetila sam prolaz tekućine u maternicu poput jake menstrualne boli, dalo se izdržati.
Doktor i sestra su zbilja bili odlični i čim su primijetili da me malo jače boli stali su dok bol ne prođe, u biti ta ''menstrualna bol'' bila je sva bol koju sam osjetila, ubrzo sam bila gotova i doktor mi je rekao da se sve lijepo vidi i da nema potrebe za RTG hsg-om jer se i ovdje vidi da je sve prohodno. Nisam ni skužila kad su mi izvadili kateter. Ostavili su me u bolnici sat vremena da odležim, a za to vrijeme mi je *mm* pravio društvo. Bila sam jako sretna jer je to iza mene i jer je nalaz uredan.  Kad je došlo vrijeme da ustanem i napustim bolnicu, e tu su krenule moje tegobe.

  Kad sam ustala iz bolničkog kreveta , jako me presjeklo u jajnicima ili maternici ( u toj ravnini),  muž mi je morao pomoći da se obučem, a do auta sam hodala doslovce milimetar po milimetar jer me jako 'rezalo' dolje. ( sva sreća da nisam išla sama i da sam si stavila uložak)

 Kad smo sjeli u auto mislila sam da ću umrijet do kuće jer me užasno boljelo, dok smo se vozili osjetila sam svaki zavoj, rupu, kamenčić, sva sreća pa živim 10 min od bolnice,autom.  :drama:  
Došla sam doma i primijetila na ulošku da je počelo blago krvarenje, pa sam otišla leći... počeli su se javljati sve jači bolovi i jako sam teško disala od vode u trbušnoj šupljini koja mi je pritiskala pluća. Tako da mi je i samo ležanje stvaralo problem, hvala Bogu nije dugo trajalo..možda 2 ili 3 dana, i 4 dan sam već bila kao nova. 

Nadam se da sam vam malo dala uvid u cjeli postupak i oporavak. Ako netko ima kakva pitanja, slobodno mi se može javiti. 
Sretno svim djevojkama, ženama, majkama i kraljicama koje to moraju obaviti.  :fige:

----------


## marla-s

drage forumašice, imam jedno pitanje..
jesu li vam prije HSG napravili briseve?

mene je vodio privatnik kroz taj postupak (UZV HSG) i tek pred tjedan dana, kad sam došla kod soc. ginekologa pitala sam hoće li mi raditi uskoro briseve (zbog spontanog), a on je rekao da nema potrebe jer sam nedavno radila HSG (podrazumijeva da se prethodno naprave brisevi). kad sam mu rekla da mi je npravljen HSG, ali ne i brisevi bio je u popriličnom šoku i nevjerici (tim više što zna da me privatno, zbog duge nemogućnosti začeća, vodi jedan od zasigurno nacjenjenijih ginekologa na ovom području).
e sad, očito se nije dogodilo zlo zbog nenapravljenih  briseva, jer sam ja nakon HSG-a zatrudnjela u 1. ciklusu (to je stav mog soc. ginekologa). ja imam mnogo povjerenja u svih njih i sad me zapravo jako šokiralo ako je došlo do nekakvog propusta...

postoji li možda neka druga metoda osim briseva koja je mogla biti napravljena prije HSG-a, jer mi je prosto nepojmljivo da bi došlo do takvog propusta od strane mog ginekologa?

----------


## xavii

Marla to je stvarno nestrucno i prije svega neozbiljno! Al mislim da je doslo do nekog problema, vec bi znala, pa se mozes opustiti! Posljedica nije nemogućnost začeća, nego ako ima nekih bakterija, sa onom tekućinom se mogu prenijeti u trbusnu supljinu, i tu nastaju problemi. Ja nisam mogla na HSG radi ureaplazme koja je bila minimalna, inace se ne bi davala terapija, al radi HSG sam ju dobila. Sto dalje od tog gin, ako imas mogucnosti!

----------


## marla-s

> Marla to je stvarno nestrucno i prije svega neozbiljno! Al mislim da je doslo do nekog problema, vec bi znala, pa se mozes opustiti!


da, to isto je i stav mog soc. ginekologa.

ali mi je grozno to što me čeka još toliko toga (priprema za trudnoću nakon spontanog), a ginekolog koji mi je to sve vodio prije začeća (privatna poliklinika za neplodnost) je napravio takav propust...  :Sad:  

da, naravno da ima i drugih ginekologa, no evo...baš sam šokirana i razočarana.

prije samog postupka HSG-a, nisam ni znala što je to točno, pa tako ni da trebaju biti napravljeni brisevi...pobogu, s punim povjerenjem sam se dala u ruke stručnjacima na tom području (i to na glasu kao jedni od najboljih) i sad sam izuzetno razočarana. nisu u pitanju novci koje sam ostavila toj poliklinici, već me boli gubitak povjerenja...

----------


## Lara-st

Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo... 
Mogu samo reći blago onim ženama kojima je ovaj pregled bio bezbolan, podnošljiv i sl. Ja, nažalost, nisam bila te sreće. 
Radila sam ga privatno, doktor i sestra su bili odlični, imam samo riječi hvale, ali kad nešto BOLI onda BOLI!! Rečeno mi je da će biti ko jača menstrualna bol, al meni je to ličilo na sve menstrualne boli od 12. godine pa do danas, Uzas, uzas, uzas. Jedan jajovod prohodan, drugi začepljen. Možda je i zbog toga bilo bolno. Inače, popila sam prije Brufen 600 mg i Norambel 5 mg. Toliko mi je loše bilo da sam problijedila ko krpa i osjetila sam da se lagano gubim, ali srećom, ubrzo sam došla k sebi.

----------


## sljokicaa

Mene je bolilo dok su to sve namjestali, ali nista neizdrzljivo.
Kada su pustali onu tekucinu nista me nije bolilo. Ali to ja valjda zato sto nisu bili zacepljeni. A sestra je rekla ako me boli odma da kazem da ne forsiraju ako je zacepljeno.
Poslije sam popila neofen.

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav svima,
Ukratko trebam pomoć/savjet/informaciju!
Trebala bi napraviti hsg, kod svog doktora (privatnik) kod kojeg idem godinama obavila papu i briseve-sve ok, isto kod njega probali hsg napraviti međutim zbog moje "čudne" maternice nakon pola sata mučenja nismo uspjeli doći ni do toga da mi kateter stavi a kamoli do puštanja kontrasta... Doktor me šalje da napravim pretragu u bolnici uz analgeziju. Zovem svoju opću ginekologicu da mi da uputnice a ona mi veli da si izaberem u kojoj bolnici želim to raditi?! i da tamo provjerim koje točno mi uputnice trebaju! 
Za sada sam zvala Zabok ali oni rade samo svojim pacijenticama... Koje bolnice i gdje zvati?? ako nisam pacijent ni jedne bolnice (a nisam) gdje mogu napraviti tu pretragu....
Još me zanima ima li itko sa sličnim iskustvom - "čudno", usko, ušće maternice pa da ne može ni kateter proći? Prirpremamo se za mpo ali nije mi jasno kako će išta od toga biti moguće ako ja imam problema sa običnom pretragom kao što je hsg...

----------


## tužnaana

Toplo ti preporučam da odeš Podobniku. Ja sam to tamo radila prije cca 3 mj. Također sa "čudnom" maternicom i ništa osjetila.

----------


## Purple Lu

tužna hvala ali već sam to davno obavila, post je iz 7mjeseca prošle godine...
Na kraju sam išla u vinogradsku i sve super prošlo!

----------


## Nemo

Prije odlaska na HSSG sam pročitala iskustva s foruma i počela lagano paničariti unaprijed pa je sada red da podijelim i svoje iskustvo koje bih opisala pozitivnim.
Sam pregled je prošao potpuno bezbolno. Doktorica je bila divna pa nije čak bilo ni neugodno. Pregled je trajao max. 10 minuta, kasnije još malo konzultacija i pisanje nalaza. Jajovodi prohodni. Pitala sam se zašto sam uopće zamolila tatu da me vozi kad bih sad mogla sve, čak i otići na posao iako mi je doktorica rekla da taj dan samo mirujem. Krenuli smo doma odmah nakon pregleda i nakon 15 min mi je krenula strašna bol i osjećaj kao da ću se onesvijestiti (bljedilo, zamagljenost, znojenje). Pri dolasku, trebala sam pomoć za izaći iz auta i odmah se srušila na kauč gdje me strašno grčilo idućih cca pola sata. Nisam popila nikakvu tabletu, samo dvije limunade, odležala tu bol i polako došla natrag u sebe. Cijelo popodne sam mirovala i bilo mi je ok, ali me i dalje boljelo pri kretanju. Kao neka čudna menstrualna bol, a onih najgorih 45 minuta kao što sam nekad davno, u ranim dvadesetima znala doživjeti, možda, jednom godišnje, takvu vrstu menstrualne boli. Možda bih još mogla i napomenuti da mi je zadnja menstruacija bila vrlo bolna nakon mnogo vremena – možda ima kakve veze. Još me malo boljelo idućih par dana, ali sam uglavnom bila ok. 
Sve skupa bih rekla da je prošlo ok, ništa neizdrživo.
Ipak, preporučila bih svima koji idu da:
1.	za svaki slučaj ipak zamole nekog da ih poveze i 
2.	da si obavezno uzmu jedan uložak jer je moguće lagano krvarenje kasnije.
Sretno!

----------


## kudri

Cure, molim preporuku di ste išle privatno na UZV HSG? I koja je bila cijena?
Hvala!

----------

